# Lazio:"Casi gravi tra vaccinati. Terza dose in anticipo. Mascherine...".



## admin (16 Novembre 2021)

Alessio D'Amato, assessore alla salute del Lazio, lancia l'allarme:"'Ci stanno arrivando dei segnali che non ci piacciono. Vediamo troppi casi, anche gravi, tra chi è stato vaccinato sei mesi fa. Bisogna cambiare strategia contro il Covid, imitare il Regno Unito e offrire la terza dose prima, a cinque mesi dalla seconda. Serve più coraggio. Stiamo vedendo che aspettare la conclusione del periodo di sei mesi è rischioso. L'immunità non scende all'improvviso al centottantesimo giorno, si tratta di un processo graduale. Per questo chiediamo di intervenire prima, offrendo, specialmente ai soggetti più anziani, la terza dose già al quinto mese. Aspettare il raggiungimento del punto più basso della protezione non è una buona idea. D'altra parte questo tipo si scelta la stanno facendo anche nel Regno Unito. Sarebbe importante introdurre l'obbligo della mascherina all'aperto, a prescindere dal colore di una determinata regione. Secondo me sarebbe anche utile richiedere la quarantena a chi arriva da paesi, pure della Ue, con un'alta circolazione del virus".


----------



## admin (16 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Alessio D'Amato, assessore alla salute del Lazio, lancia l'allarme:"'Ci stanno arrivando dei segnali che non ci piacciono. Vediamo troppi casi, anche gravi, tra chi è stato vaccinato sei mesi fa. Bisogna cambiare strategia contro il Covid, imitare il Regno Unito e offrire la terza dose prima, a cinque mesi dalla seconda. Serve più coraggio. Stiamo vedendo che aspettare la conclusione del periodo di sei mesi è rischioso. L'immunità non scende all'improvviso al centottantesimo giorno, si tratta di un processo graduale. Per questo chiediamo di intervenire prima, offrendo, specialmente ai soggetti più anziani, la terza dose già al quinto mese. Aspettare il raggiungimento del punto più basso della protezione non è una buona idea. D'altra parte questo tipo si scelta la stanno facendo anche nel Regno Unito. Sarebbe importante introdurre l'obbligo della mascherina all'aperto, a prescindere dal colore di una determinata regione. Secondo me sarebbe anche utile richiedere la quarantena a chi arriva da paesi, pure della Ue, con un'alta circolazione del virus".



(Da vaccinato) questa è la prima volta nella storia della SCENZA che per il fallimento* di un farmaco, o presunto tale, vengono incolpati coloro che si rifiutano di farselo inoculare.

* Se tale "protezione", dopo tutti gli annunci in pompa magna da un anno a questa parte, dura solo 5 mesi siamo ben oltre il concetto di fallimento. Anche perchè da un vaccino (come lo chiamano loro) ci si aspetterebbe anche e soprattutto il blocco del contagio. Ma non è questo il caso.


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> (Da vaccinato) questa è la prima volta nella storia della SCENZA che per il fallimento* di un farmaco, o presunto tale, vengono incolpati coloro che si rifiutano di farselo inoculare.
> 
> * Se tale "protezione", dopo tutti gli annunci in pompa magna da un anno a questa parte, dura solo 5 mesi siamo ben oltre il concetto di fallimento. Anche perchè da un vaccino (come lo chiamano loro) ci si aspetterebbe anche e soprattutto il blocco del contagio. Ma non è questo il caso.


I vaccini non bloccano i contagi, i vaccini dovrebbero ( condizionale ) prevenire le ospedalizzazioni. 
Chi ha mai detto che con i vaccini non si contrae il virus ?


----------



## Manue (16 Novembre 2021)

5 mesi è obiettivamente un fallimento.


----------



## admin (16 Novembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> I vaccini non bloccano i contagi, i vaccini dovrebbero ( condizionale ) prevenire le ospedalizzazioni.
> Chi ha mai detto che con i vaccini non si contrae il virus ?



Da un VACCINO (V-A-C-CI-N-O) ci si aspetterebbe anche la netta riduzione se non il blocco dei contagi. Come è stato sempre. Ma questo, appunto, no è un vaccino.


----------



## admin (16 Novembre 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> 5 mesi è obiettivamente un fallimento.



Due dosi. Due dosi per Dio. Per niente, praticamente. Perchè tanto a bloccare contagi e ospedalizzazioni è stata l'estate.


----------



## admin (16 Novembre 2021)

I famosi medici "No Vax", quelli praticamente radiati e considerati dei criminali, ci aveva avvertito del fatto che questi "vaccini" sarebbero serviti poco o niente in quanto il vairus sarebbe mutato alla svelta.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (16 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> (Da vaccinato) questa è la prima volta nella storia della SCENZA che per il fallimento* di un farmaco, o presunto tale, vengono incolpati coloro che si rifiutano di farselo inoculare.
> 
> * Se tale "protezione", dopo tutti gli annunci in pompa magna da un anno a questa parte, dura solo 5 mesi siamo ben oltre il concetto di fallimento. Anche perchè da un vaccino (come lo chiamano loro) ci si aspetterebbe anche e soprattutto il blocco del contagio. Ma non è questo il caso.


per me era chiaro dal principio che un virus che funziona come l'influenza richiedesse un vaccino da aggiornare come minimo annualmente. Non l'hanno detto subito per non allarmare (come fu del resto per il lockdown totale, da me predetto su questi lidi già dall'adozione delle primissime misure di contenimento). Comunque nessun vaccino di per sé "blocca il contagio" neppure quelli tradizionali. Per bloccare il contagio servirebbe l'immunità di gregge, ma con questo virus temo sia utopia. Ergo non ne usciremo mai per davvero. Ormai sono rassegnato, ma di fatto lo sono sempre stato da quel maledetto marzo 2020.


----------



## admin (16 Novembre 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> per me era chiaro dal principio che un virus che funziona come l'influenza richiedesse un vaccino da aggiornare come minimo annualmente. Non l'hanno detto subito per non allarmare (come fu del resto per il lockdown totale, da me predetto su questi lidi già dall'adozione delle primissime misure di contenimento). Comunque nessun vaccino di per sé "blocca il contagio" neppure quelli tradizionali. Per bloccare il contagio servirebbe l'immunità di gregge, ma con questo virus temo sia utopia. Ergo non ne usciremo mai per davvero. Ormai sono rassegnato, ma di fatto lo sono sempre stato da quel maledetto marzo 2020.



Allora, vogliamo affidarci alla SCENZA o no? Decidiamoci.

LASCENZA l'anno ci disse che:

1) Col vaccino (non COI VACCINI) saremmo tornati alla vita normale, avremmo passato un Natale 2021 tra baci e abbracci, e il virus sarebbe diventato un banale raffreddore

2) Con l'80% delle vaccinazioni avremmo raggiunto l'immunità di gregge.

E quindi?


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (16 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Allora, vogliamo affidarci alla SCENZA o no? Decidiamoci.
> 
> LASCENZA l'anno ci disse che:
> 
> ...


mai creduto all'immunità di gregge. Poi come dico sempre la scienza non si misura su ciò che dicono burioni e bassetti in tv ma sulle pubblicazioni ufficiali.


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Da un VACCINO (V-A-C-CI-N-O) ci si aspetterebbe anche la netta riduzione se non il blocco dei contagi. Come è stato sempre. Ma questo, appunto, no è un vaccino.


No aspetta, i vaccini non bloccano le epidemie c'è un errore di fondo nella tua considerazione. 

La definizione di Vaccino è ( copio e incollo scusate ) : "I *vaccini* sono medicinali biologici che hanno lo scopo *di* prevenire una o più malattie infettive attraverso la stimolazione *del* sistema immunitario".

Prevenire una malattia non significa debellarla, ma evitare che si tramuti in qualcosa di mortale "preparando" il tuo corpo attraverso una stimolazione del sistema immunitario. 

Se poi come sta succedendo la gente rifiuta il vaccino e va in terapia intensiva e schiatta prenditela con chi non si vaccina non con il vaccino che per chi se l'è fatto """""""""funziona""""""""".


----------



## admin (16 Novembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No aspetta, i vaccini non bloccano le epidemie c'è un errore di fondo nella tua considerazione.
> 
> La definizione di Vaccino è ( copio e incollo scusate ) : "I *vaccini* sono medicinali biologici che hanno lo scopo *di* prevenire una o più malattie infettive attraverso la stimolazione *del* sistema immunitario".
> 
> ...


I vaccini (Quelli veri) nella storia della medicina sono serviti a eradicare le malattia. Col “vaccino”anti COVID non si eradica niente. Nonostante le promesse (avevano annunciato che un vaccinato non trasmettesse il virus o che comunque la carica virale fosse molto bassa, ma non è così) i vaccinati oggi trasmettono la malattia come i non vaccinati. E anche i vaccinati con doppia dose muoiono.


----------



## andre85 (16 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Da un VACCINO (V-A-C-CI-N-O) ci si aspetterebbe anche la netta riduzione se non il blocco dei contagi. Come è stato sempre. Ma questo, appunto, no è un vaccino.


Sono sempre stato sin dall inizio un pro lockdown e pro vax. Forse per questo mi pongo ora certi dubbi. Già due anni fa avevo letto che i coronavirus tendono a scomparite (mutare radicalmente) in 2 anni e che la pandemia non poteva durare di piu. Ora qui non solo non si è placata dì suo ma anche coi vaccini. Inizio a pensare ( e sono una persona che non crede ai complotti) che sto virus sia uscito da qualche Laboratorio perché è fuori da ogni dubbio che sia estremamente più resistente dì ogni pessimistica previsione.Quindi o madre natura a creato il virus perfetto o c è la mano dell uomo.


----------



## princeps (16 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Alessio D'Amato, assessore alla salute del Lazio, lancia l'allarme:"'Ci stanno arrivando dei segnali che non ci piacciono. Vediamo troppi casi, anche gravi, tra chi è stato vaccinato sei mesi fa. Bisogna cambiare strategia contro il Covid, imitare il Regno Unito e offrire la terza dose prima, a cinque mesi dalla seconda. Serve più coraggio. Stiamo vedendo che aspettare la conclusione del periodo di sei mesi è rischioso. L'immunità non scende all'improvviso al centottantesimo giorno, si tratta di un processo graduale. Per questo chiediamo di intervenire prima, offrendo, specialmente ai soggetti più anziani, la terza dose già al quinto mese. Aspettare il raggiungimento del punto più basso della protezione non è una buona idea. D'altra parte questo tipo si scelta la stanno facendo anche nel Regno Unito. Sarebbe importante introdurre l'obbligo della mascherina all'aperto, a prescindere dal colore di una determinata regione. Secondo me sarebbe anche utile richiedere la quarantena a chi arriva da paesi, pure della Ue, con un'alta circolazione del virus".


Due dosi di vaccino per avere una protezione per meno di 6 mesi, ma il green pass ne dura 12, qualcuno crede ancora che il lasciapassare per i vaccinati sia una misura sanitaria? a me sembra più libertà di contagiare


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (16 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> I vaccini (Quelli veri) nella storia della medicina sono serviti a eradicare le malattia. Col “vaccino”anti COVID non si eradica niente. Nonostante le promesse (avevano annunciato che un vaccinato non trasmettesse il virus o che comunque la carica virale fosse molto bassa, ma non è così) i vaccinati oggi trasmettono la malattia come i non vaccinati. E anche i vaccinati con doppia dose muoiono.


il vaccino contro l'influenza non ha eradicato l'influenza e va fatto ogni anno. Dipende anche dal tipo di malattia, suppongo


----------



## LukeLike (16 Novembre 2021)

Avrei 2 domande: 

1) Ma se non ha funzionato la prima dose e non ha funzionato la seconda, perché dovrebbe funzionare la terza?
2) Precisamente, quante dosi pensano dovrebbero bastare per farla finita?


----------



## pazzomania (16 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Allora, vogliamo affidarci alla SCENZA o no? Decidiamoci.
> 
> LASCENZA l'anno ci disse che:
> 
> ...


La scienza ha sbagliato a *parlare prima*, non adesso.

Dovevano starsene zitti.

Gente del calibro di Mantovani molto difficilmente si lancia in "previsioni", tutt' ora.

C'è da dire che con tutta la gente che parla di sta vicenda, è anche difficile poi risalire a chi ha detto per prima una "pseudo-verità", è solo un gran casino.


----------



## pazzomania (16 Novembre 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> 5 mesi è obiettivamente un fallimento.


Si abbastanza.

Ma d' altronde, cosa possiamo farci.

C'è chi dice che con la terza dose ( come in molti altri vaccini, nulla di nuovo, c'è qualche pazzo che dice "anni") la protezione durerà molto di più.

Fidarsi ?! Lo scopriremo presto penso.


----------



## pazzomania (16 Novembre 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Avrei 2 domande:
> 
> 1) Ma se non ha funzionato la prima dose e non ha funzionato la seconda, perché dovrebbe funzionare la terza?
> 2) Precisamente, quante dosi pensano dovrebbero bastare per farla finita?


La prima funziona.

La seconda funziona alla grande.

E' la durata, il problema.

Ma mica è la mia opinione, sono fatti.


----------



## admin (16 Novembre 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> il vaccino contro l'influenza non ha eradicato l'influenza e va fatto ogni anno. Dipende anche dal tipo di malattia, suppongo



Parliamo di cose serie, dai. Non dell'influenza? Chi è che fa il vaccino anti influenzale? I vecchi ed i malati. E comunque ottengono protezione.

Poi, se vogliamo metterla sullo stesso piano dell'influenza facciamolo pure. Si dà libertà di scelta, come accade per l'influenza, e la piantiamo con notizie su contagi, ricoverati, morti e co. E soprattutto si torna alla vita di prima.


----------



## Pungiglione (16 Novembre 2021)

andre85 ha scritto:


> Sono sempre stato sin dall inizio un pro lockdown e pro vax. Forse per questo mi pongo ora certi dubbi. Già due anni fa avevo letto che i coronavirus tendono a scomparite (mutare radicalmente) in 2 anni e che la pandemia non poteva durare di piu. Ora qui non solo non si è placata dì suo ma anche coi vaccini. Inizio a pensare ( e sono una persona che non crede ai complotti) che sto virus sia uscito da qualche Laboratorio perché è fuori da ogni dubbio che sia estremamente più resistente dì ogni pessimistica previsione.Quindi o madre natura a creato il virus perfetto o c è la mano dell uomo.


Semplicemente è un virus molto poco letale, ciò significa che in qualsiasi altra epoca storica nessuno se ne sarebbe neppure accorto o sarebbe solo balzato all'occhio l'aumento delle morti degli anziani. Oggi invece diamo alla vita un valore tale che non è concepibile fare morire chi è già malato o i più fragili, perciò questo virus sembra killer e il problema è proprio che non lo è, perciò è contagiosissimo ed inarrestabile.


----------



## varvez (16 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Allora, vogliamo affidarci alla SCENZA o no? Decidiamoci.
> 
> LASCENZA l'anno ci disse che:
> 
> ...


e quindi si capisce chiaramente che di sanitario non c'è (forse non c'è mai stato) nulla.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (16 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> I vaccini (Quelli veri) nella storia della medicina sono serviti a eradicare le malattia. Col “vaccino”anti COVID non si eradica niente. Nonostante le promesse (avevano annunciato che un vaccinato non trasmettesse il virus o che comunque la carica virale fosse molto bassa, ma non è così) i vaccinati oggi trasmettono la malattia come i non vaccinati. E anche i vaccinati con doppia dose muoiono.



admin è vero, ma non dimentichiamo che stiamo parlando di qualcosa comparso 18 mesi fa, e in genere, per produrre un vaccino erano necessari 2-3-4 anni fino a dieci anni fa, decine di anni fino a cinquanta anni fa. Questi vaccini non sono perfetti, ma quantomeno hanno ridotto ESPONENZIALMENTE le terapie intensive e le morti.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Alessio D'Amato, assessore alla salute del Lazio, lancia l'allarme:"'Ci stanno arrivando dei segnali che non ci piacciono. Vediamo troppi casi, anche gravi, tra chi è stato vaccinato sei mesi fa. Bisogna cambiare strategia contro il Covid, imitare il Regno Unito e offrire la terza dose prima, a cinque mesi dalla seconda. Serve più coraggio. Stiamo vedendo che aspettare la conclusione del periodo di sei mesi è rischioso. L'immunità non scende all'improvviso al centottantesimo giorno, si tratta di un processo graduale. Per questo chiediamo di intervenire prima, offrendo, specialmente ai soggetti più anziani, la terza dose già al quinto mese. Aspettare il raggiungimento del punto più basso della protezione non è una buona idea. D'altra parte questo tipo si scelta la stanno facendo anche nel Regno Unito. Sarebbe importante introdurre l'obbligo della mascherina all'aperto, a prescindere dal colore di una determinata regione. Secondo me sarebbe anche utile richiedere la quarantena a chi arriva da paesi, pure della Ue, con un'alta circolazione del virus".



Eh sì, con la mascherina all'aperto risolvi il problema...


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (16 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Parliamo di cose serie, dai. Non dell'influenza? Chi è che fa il vaccino anti influenzale? I vecchi ed i malati. E comunque ottengono protezione.
> 
> Poi, se vogliamo metterla sullo stesso piano dell'influenza facciamolo pure. Si dà libertà di scelta, come accade per l'influenza, e la piantiamo con notizie su contagi, ricoverati, morti e co. E soprattutto si torna alla vita di prima.


non intendevo paragonare le due patologie, ma offrire un esempio (non l'unico) di vaccino che non conduce al debellamento


----------



## enigmistic02 (16 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Alessio D'Amato, assessore alla salute del Lazio, lancia l'allarme:"'Ci stanno arrivando dei segnali che non ci piacciono. Vediamo troppi casi, anche gravi, tra chi è stato vaccinato sei mesi fa. Bisogna cambiare strategia contro il Covid, imitare il Regno Unito e offrire la terza dose prima, a cinque mesi dalla seconda. Serve più coraggio. Stiamo vedendo che aspettare la conclusione del periodo di sei mesi è rischioso. L'immunità non scende all'improvviso al centottantesimo giorno, si tratta di un processo graduale. Per questo chiediamo di intervenire prima, offrendo, specialmente ai soggetti più anziani, la terza dose già al quinto mese. Aspettare il raggiungimento del punto più basso della protezione non è una buona idea. D'altra parte questo tipo si scelta la stanno facendo anche nel Regno Unito. Sarebbe importante introdurre l'obbligo della mascherina all'aperto, a prescindere dal colore di una determinata regione. Secondo me sarebbe anche utile richiedere la quarantena a chi arriva da paesi, pure della Ue, con un'alta circolazione del virus".


All'inizio, a marzo, mi dicevano che i 'vagini' prevenivano i contagi, me lo hanno detto anche qui sedicenti "ricercatori". Poi sono passati a dire che prevengono le ospedalizzazioni. Poi i casi gravi... farebbe ridere, se non facesse piangere.

Però vietiamo ai non vaccinati di uscire di casa. I più sani di tutta questa vicenda, probabilmente, discriminati come appestati in una situazione da emergenza taroccata contro un'influenza particolarmente virulenta.

La farsa continua. E gli unici a divertirsi sono i pochi che ci guadagnano vagonate di dindi. E noi, mi raccomando, continuiamo a darci addosso fra tapini "evoluti" vs tapini emarginati.


----------



## vota DC (16 Novembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> I vaccini non bloccano i contagi, i vaccini dovrebbero ( condizionale ) prevenire le ospedalizzazioni.
> Chi ha mai detto che con i vaccini non si contrae il virus ?


Speranza e la narrativa itaGliana giornalisti e virologi televisivi compresi. Le ditte che producono il vaccino NON lo dicono ma siamo in una bolla di informazione distorta. E non parlo solo della situazione del virus ma anche di come viene osannato "Salvatore" che è un clown che fa fatica con una maggioranza che va da lega a PD. Sta poi discutendo vaccini per bambini snobbando milioni di maggiorenni e si è inventato 7 milioni di no vax quando in realtà sono solo quarantamila, tutti vip o comunque ricconi con i figli che studiano a casa perché non hanno NESSUN vaccino.


----------



## Raryof (16 Novembre 2021)

Mi dispiace per chi si è fatto fregare e ora ripartirà da 0 prendendosi lo 0,1% di rischi in più rispetto allo 0,unmiliardodizeri1 che aveva prima di morire con un normale raffreddore o influenza stagionale, ancora a parlare di vaccini quando in realtà non c'è nessun vaccino ma semplice sperimentazione lucrativa di un qualcosa di cui si potrebbe fare evidentemente a meno soprattutto per quelle fasce di età sotto i 60 anni.
Sbaglio?
E adesso escono fuori gli insicuri, ma come, non doveva finire lì? eh no, se è stagionale te lo devi fare, perché puoi sempre contagiarti e morire lo stesso, poi è evidente che chi morirà saranno sempre quelli più a rischio per altre patologie quindi il tuo rischio che ti prendi è maggiore rispetto a quello che avresti avuto in un periodo non pandemico.
La concezione di pericoloso viene sfruttata a dovere qui, devo fargli i complimenti, ti fanno sentire malato ma anche non al sicuro del tutto, tipo dopo un po' di mesi devi ritornare a farti punturare, se te lo becchi e stai male per altro beh vuol dire che dovevi tornare a farti un'altra dose molto prima perché blablabla, insomma, nulla da dire, tutto sta andando avanti a seconda del tempo fuori, le vacche si ingrassano, gli utili aumentano, la vita sociale e lavorativa delle persone è stata stuprata a più riprese in nome della finta scienza, perché poi se non investi nei virus e quindi nella scienza, come puoi sperimentare? con cosa sperimenti? come vai avanti? serve appunto la situazione ottimale e la cavia giusta, ad ampio raggio, diciamo mondiale.
Bello chi parlava di covid19 > raffreddore, quello che i sieri attuali avrebbero trasformato nel caso tutti fossero stati bravissimi in tempo, che peccato, ora per colpa dei no vax servirà andare a fare altre dosi perché l'80 enne non è più sicuro, sempre ogni 6 mesi*, finché il raffreddore non tornerà ad essere un raffreddore, ma quando ce lo diranno loro e solo quando sarà l'ora.
Ah dimenticavo, più si andrà avanti e più verranno tolti dei diritti a chi non ha partecipato alla farsa, questo per minacciare i sì vax poi no vax terza dose, semplice logica, o usano i moribondi o usano i no vax fascisti, a qualche minaccia bisognerà pure aggrapparsi anche se penso che siamo già fottuti a dovere dal punto di vista sociale ed il più sia ormai fatto.


*5 scusate.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (16 Novembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> I vaccini non bloccano i contagi, i vaccini dovrebbero ( condizionale ) prevenire le ospedalizzazioni.
> Chi ha mai detto che con i vaccini non si contrae il virus ?


Avevano sbandierato che avremmo raggiunto l'immunità di gregge col 70% della popolazione vaccinata, poi ci hanno detto che serviva l'80%, poi che serviva il 90%.. adesso scaricano la colpa sul 10% non vaccinato quando è evidente che sto pseudo vaccino non regge più di sei mesi.


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> (Da vaccinato) questa è la prima volta nella storia della SCENZA che per il fallimento* di un farmaco, o presunto tale, vengono incolpati coloro che si rifiutano di farselo inoculare.
> 
> * Se tale "protezione", dopo tutti gli annunci in pompa magna da un anno a questa parte, dura solo 5 mesi siamo ben oltre il concetto di fallimento. Anche perchè da un vaccino (come lo chiamano loro) ci si aspetterebbe anche e soprattutto il blocco del contagio. Ma non è questo il caso.


È un vaccino per un virus con caratteristiche simili a quello dell'influenza. Esattamente come il vaccino antinfluenzale previene la forma grave, non può bloccare il contagio trattandosi di questa tipologia di virus.

Ed esattamente come un vaccino antinfluenzale perde efficacia nel tempo e va fatto periodicamente.
La durata della copertura del vaccino non potevano saperla con certezza dato che è stato sviluppato da poco più di un anno.

La situazione rispetto ad un anno fa è quasi ovunque nettamente migliore, non c'è assolutamente paragone. Quindi i vaccini funzionano nel prevenire la forma severa dato che per l'appunto un anno fa ad oggi le terapie intensive erano allo stremo mentre ora sono "vuote".

L'obiettivo della vaccinazione è evitare il collasso degli ospedali e conseguentemente le misure restrittive che uccidono l'economia, per ottenere questo i governi hanno accettato di utilizzare un vaccino di cui non si sapeva al 100% l'efficacia nel tempo. 
L'alternativa era continuare con restrizioni severe fino a dati certi.

Sono abbastanza certo che si arriverà allo sviluppo del vaccino ANTI-COVID dalla durata di almeno 10-12 mesi così da dover fare i richiami solo una volta l'anno.
Per quanto tempo questo? Finché il virus non muterà spontaneamente in una forma meno severa o meno contagiosa.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Alessio D'Amato, assessore alla salute del Lazio, lancia l'allarme:"'Ci stanno arrivando dei segnali che non ci piacciono. Vediamo troppi casi, anche gravi, tra chi è stato vaccinato sei mesi fa. Bisogna cambiare strategia contro il Covid, imitare il Regno Unito e offrire la terza dose prima, a cinque mesi dalla seconda. Serve più coraggio. Stiamo vedendo che aspettare la conclusione del periodo di sei mesi è rischioso. L'immunità non scende all'improvviso al centottantesimo giorno, si tratta di un processo graduale. Per questo chiediamo di intervenire prima, offrendo, specialmente ai soggetti più anziani, la terza dose già al quinto mese. Aspettare il raggiungimento del punto più basso della protezione non è una buona idea. D'altra parte questo tipo si scelta la stanno facendo anche nel Regno Unito. Sarebbe importante introdurre l'obbligo della mascherina all'aperto, a prescindere dal colore di una determinata regione. Secondo me sarebbe anche utile richiedere la quarantena a chi arriva da paesi, pure della Ue, con un'alta circolazione del virus".


Perché nessuno tra questi dottoroni dice che l'approccio scientifico più corretto sarebbe fare le analisi per capire quanti anticorpi si hanno?

O ci facciamo un richiamo al mese ad cazzum magari su una variante sulla quale il vaccino non funziona?


----------



## mil77 (16 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Da un VACCINO (V-A-C-CI-N-O) ci si aspetterebbe anche la netta riduzione se non il blocco dei contagi. Come è stato sempre. Ma questo, appunto, no è un vaccino.


Beh insomma basta guardare quello dell'influenza che è una cosa simile....se vuoi essere coperto lo devi rifare ogni anno...


----------



## sunburn (16 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si abbastanza.
> 
> Ma d' altronde, cosa possiamo farci.
> 
> ...


La stella polare che deve guidare nelle valutazioni è la realtà. La realtà, secondo gli ultimi dati disponibili, ci dice che a distanza di sei mesi l’efficacia nel prevenire il contagio è del 70% e di oltre l’80% nel pervenire casi gravi e decessi. In assenza del vaccino, avremmo una capacità di ridurre le probabilità del contagio e casi gravi/decessi dello 0%. Io non ho studiato statistica e le uniche percentuali con le quali ho dimestichezza sono quelle segnate sulle bottiglie degli alcolici, ma mi sembra che 70% e 80% siano percentuali parecchio più alte di 0%(lo deduco dal fatto che dopo un paio di bicchieri di liquore fatto da mio nonno io sia un po’ meno lucido che dopo un paio di bicchieri di crodino).
Trattandosi di percentuali inferiori al 100% ed essendo calcolate sul totale della popolazione, è assolutamente naturale l’aumento del numero dei casi(anche alla luce del fatto che abbiamo triplicato il numero di test) e dei casi gravi/decessi. A oggi abbiamo sette volte casi gravi in meno rispetto a un anno fa. E questa è l’unica cosa che conta.
Nel momento in cui i vaccini dovessero rivelarsi inefficaci, ci sarà poco da essere felici: l’unico strumento alternativo di prevenzione attualmente conosciuto dall’Umanità è il lockdown.


----------



## numero 3 (16 Novembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> I vaccini non bloccano i contagi, i vaccini dovrebbero ( condizionale ) prevenire le ospedalizzazioni.
> Chi ha mai detto che con i vaccini non si contrae il virus ?


Non ho parole...
Mi dispiace per voi


----------



## numero 3 (16 Novembre 2021)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Non ho parole...


----------



## numero 3 (16 Novembre 2021)

Non


----------



## Dexter (16 Novembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Beh insomma basta guardare quello dell'influenza che è una cosa simile....se vuoi essere coperto lo devi rifare ogni anno...


Ok, siamo d'accordo. Quindi a 29 anni e, per quanto ne so perfettamente in salute, dovrei farmi la terza dose nel giro di 9 mesi?


----------



## Raryof (16 Novembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> La stella polare che deve guidare nelle valutazioni è la realtà. La realtà, secondo gli ultimi dati disponibili, ci dice che a distanza di sei mesi l’efficacia nel prevenire il contagio è del 70% e di oltre l’80% nel pervenire casi gravi e decessi. In assenza del vaccino, avremmo una capacità di ridurre le probabilità del contagio e casi gravi/decessi dello 0%. Io non ho studiato statistica e le uniche percentuali con le quali ho dimestichezza sono quelle segnate sulle bottiglie degli alcolici, ma mi sembra che 70% e 80% siano percentuali parecchio più alte di 0%(lo deduco dal fatto che dopo un paio di bicchieri di liquore fatto da mio nonno io sia un po’ meno lucido che dopo un paio di bicchieri di crodino).
> Trattandosi di percentuali inferiori al 100% ed essendo calcolate sul totale della popolazione, è assolutamente naturale l’aumento del numero dei casi(anche alla luce del fatto che abbiamo triplicato il numero di test) e dei casi gravi/decessi. A oggi abbiamo sette volte casi gravi in meno rispetto a un anno fa. E questa è l’unica cosa che conta.
> Nel momento in cui i vaccini dovessero rivelarsi inefficaci, ci sarà poco da essere felici: l’unico strumento alternativo di prevenzione attualmente conosciuto dall’Umanità è il lockdown.


L'errore che fai è dare per scontato che quel 70% di sierizzati abbiano una probabilità di morire molto alta e non dello 0,0000quellochevoletevoi, poi se vogliamo usare delle percentuali i cosiddetti moribondi avrebbero le stesse probabilità di morire per qualsiasi altra patologia+influenza (come è sempre stato) ma è logico che sia più utile inserire tutti nel calderone usando la scusa dei genitori anziani che si contagiano con i 3 bacetti sulle guance canonici.
Il giochino è semplice, si mantiene alta la tensione usando cifre fasulle, come quei tizi che parlavano di 250 mila morti in Italia per covid quando in realtà venivano buttati un po' tutti nel brodo pandemico, ma riconosco che sia efficace usare le cifre in una certa maniera, o usare previsioni di rischio o pericolosità a seconda del tempo fuori o di terribili eventi nefasti che dobbiamo attenderci da questo virus nel caso non ci comportassimo come ci viene obbligato di fare.
Come mai prima delle pandemia non venivano scrutinati tutti i morti per influenza? le cifre erano praticamente le stesse solo che non calcolavano le morti per altro + influenza stagionale, poi guarda un po' in estate calma piatta mentre col freddino si ricomincia la conta e i terribili rischi aumentano, la diavoleria più brutta è questo cercare di salvarsi anzi tempo grazie alla fantomatica scienza perbenista che non fa nient'altro che il suo interesse (poi venitemi a dire che stiamo combattendo un nemico mondiale e non qualcosa nato per durare, nato per poter lucrare sistematicamente su un mondo globalizzato, "rieducato a lavarsi le mani" e "tossicamente igienizzato", più povero e stupido.)


----------



## pazzomania (16 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Perché nessuno tra questi dottoroni dice che l'approccio scientifico più corretto sarebbe fare le analisi per capire quanti anticorpi si hanno?
> 
> O ci facciamo un richiamo al mese ad cazzum magari su una variante sulla quale il vaccino non funziona?


Signorina mi è caduta sull' uccello cit.

Da te non me l' aspettavo.

Lo so perfino io che fare l' analisi degli anticorpi è un errore clamoroso, perchè misura solo quelli del sangue.
Puoi averli bassi ma essere comunque pesantemente protetto.

L' hanno detto più o meno 39844848 medici ormai.


----------



## claudiop77 (16 Novembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> La stella polare che deve guidare nelle valutazioni è la realtà. La realtà, secondo gli ultimi dati disponibili, ci dice che a distanza di sei mesi l’efficacia nel prevenire il contagio è del 70% e di oltre l’80% nel pervenire casi gravi e decessi. In assenza del vaccino, avremmo una capacità di ridurre le probabilità del contagio e casi gravi/decessi dello 0%. Io non ho studiato statistica e le uniche percentuali con le quali ho dimestichezza sono quelle segnate sulle bottiglie degli alcolici, ma mi sembra che 70% e 80% siano percentuali parecchio più alte di 0%(lo deduco dal fatto che dopo un paio di bicchieri di liquore fatto da mio nonno io sia un po’ meno lucido che dopo un paio di bicchieri di crodino).
> Trattandosi di percentuali inferiori al 100% ed essendo calcolate sul totale della popolazione, è assolutamente naturale l’aumento del numero dei casi(anche alla luce del fatto che abbiamo triplicato il numero di test) e dei casi gravi/decessi. A oggi abbiamo sette volte casi gravi in meno rispetto a un anno fa. E questa è l’unica cosa che conta.
> Nel momento in cui i vaccini dovessero rivelarsi inefficaci, ci sarà poco da essere felici: l’unico strumento alternativo di prevenzione attualmente conosciuto dall’Umanità è il lockdown.


Il tuo ragionamento trascura elementi fondamentali:

- il vaccino può dare problemi, forse non molto spesso, ma non è rischio zero
- non si sa se le dosi successive possano di volta in volta incrementare il rischii
- il virus è diversamente pericoloso sulle varie categorie di persone, per età, sesso, stato di salute, non ha senso forzare chi non ha benefici

È come se, siccome ci sono molte persone allergiche, costringessero tutti (anche i non allergici) a prendere antistaminici tutti i giorni, altrimenti non puoi lavorare né fare altre cose.

Trovo incredibile che la magistratura avalli questi provvedimenti.


----------



## raducioiu (16 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Alessio D'Amato, assessore alla salute del Lazio, lancia l'allarme:"'Ci stanno arrivando dei segnali che non ci piacciono. Vediamo troppi casi, anche gravi, tra chi è stato vaccinato sei mesi fa. Bisogna cambiare strategia contro il Covid, imitare il Regno Unito e offrire la terza dose prima, a cinque mesi dalla seconda. Serve più coraggio. Stiamo vedendo che aspettare la conclusione del periodo di sei mesi è rischioso. L'immunità non scende all'improvviso al centottantesimo giorno, si tratta di un processo graduale. Per questo chiediamo di intervenire prima, offrendo, specialmente ai soggetti più anziani, la terza dose già al quinto mese. Aspettare il raggiungimento del punto più basso della protezione non è una buona idea. D'altra parte questo tipo si scelta la stanno facendo anche nel Regno Unito. Sarebbe importante introdurre l'obbligo della mascherina all'aperto, a prescindere dal colore di una determinata regione. Secondo me sarebbe anche utile richiedere la quarantena a chi arriva da paesi, pure della Ue, con un'alta circolazione del virus".


Ieri l'immunologa Vi0la ha mentito in diretta televisiva sostenendo che i vaccinati non finiscono in ospedale. Ci sono vaccinati, anche giovani, con doppia dose morti di covid e ci son già vaccinati con tripla dose morti di covid. I dati ISS testimoniano alte percentuali di vaccinati ricoverati.
Come fa la gente a non vedere che stanno mentendo di continuo?


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Signorina mi è caduta sull' uccello cit.
> 
> Da te non me l' aspettavo.
> 
> ...


In realtà loro stanno dicendo l'esatto contrario : il vaccino va fatto prima dei sei mesi, addirittura, perché gli anticorpi circolanti calano.
A parte il fatto che per vedere se il vaccino ha funzionato(sui soggetti deboli a maggior ragione)o se è ancora efficace dopo mesi dovremmo fare le analisi ma poi ,oltretutto e appunto,come ben dici, non ci sono gli anticorpi memoria?
E allora??

Nessuno parla di analisi perché costano e i laboratori andrebbero in tilt.
Molto più semplice chiedere di porgere il braccio per farci la puntura .

Stiamo fermando l'aria con le mani.
Finirà mai.


----------



## sunburn (16 Novembre 2021)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Il tuo ragionamento trascura elementi fondamentali:
> 
> - il vaccino può dare problemi, forse non molto spesso, ma non è rischio zero
> - non si sa se le dosi successive possano di volta in volta incrementare il rischii
> ...


Le allergie non sono malattie contagiose. Quando in un nucleo familiare c’è una persona immunodepressa, si consiglia caldamente a tutti i familiari conviventi di vaccinarsi, per esempio, contro l’influenza per ridurre i rischi per la persona immunodepressa. Trasferisci l’esempio del nucleo familiare su una Nazione di 60milioni di persone e capisci facilmente come la lotta alla pandemia non possa essere un affare solo dei soggetti più a rischio.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Novembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> I vaccini non bloccano i contagi, i vaccini dovrebbero ( condizionale ) prevenire le ospedalizzazioni.
> Chi ha mai detto che con i vaccini non si contrae il virus ?


In realtà il fine ultimo di un vaccino sarebbe l'eradicazione del microorganismo, poi la protezione della persona e poi del contagio.

Se questo vaccino non eradica, non protegge la persona e non protegge dal contagio che razza di robaccia è?
Acqua fresca.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Signorina mi è caduta sull' uccello cit.
> 
> Da te non me l' aspettavo.
> 
> ...




Dipende sempre dai medici che vengono interpellati.
Proprio in questi giorni Galli (grande sostenitore del vaccino,quindi non certo un medico no vax) si è inalberato per la mancanza di test sierologici prima della terza dose.
Per lui è si utile per i fragile e over 60,ma per tutti gli altri sarebbe consigliabile prima un sierologico e poi,eventualmente,procedere alla 3° dose.

Ma se dovessero domandarlo a Bassetti,probabilmente risponderebbe tutto il contrario di Galli.


----------



## sunburn (16 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> In realtà il fine ultimo di un vaccino sarebbe l'eradicazione del microorganismo, poi la protezione della persona e poi del contagio.
> 
> Se questo vaccino non eradica, non protegge la persona e non protegge dal contagio che razza di robaccia è?
> Acqua fresca.


Ma al momento sta proteggendo sia dal contagio che dalle forme gravi della malattia, con percentuali più alte di altri vaccini che vengono somministrati attualmente. 
Poi è chiaro, se diventa una cosa da fare a tutti ogni sei mesi perché se no andiamo al collasso, l’alternativa sarà fare lockdown fino a quando non ci sarà un vaccino ancora più efficace o il virus smetterà di mettere a rischio la tenuta del sistema sanitario. Da qui non si scappa.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Novembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Dipende sempre dai medici che vengono interpellati.
> Proprio in questi giorni Galli (grande sostenitore del vaccino,quindi non certo un medico no vax) si è inalberato per la mancanza di test sierologici prima della terza dose.
> Per lui è si utile per i fragile e over 60,ma per tutti gli altri sarebbe consigliabile prima un sierologico e poi,eventualmente,procedere alla 3° dose.
> 
> Ma se dovessero domandarlo a Bassetti,probabilmente risponderebbe tutto il contrario di Galli.


Caro amico, non ci voleva uno scienziato e infatti la mia era una provocazione proprio per tale motivo. 
Ho visto coi miei occhi analisi di soggetti compromessi , sani e positivi poi guariti e ti posso garantire che la risposta al vaccino non è uguale per tutti. 

Gli stessi che dicono che il richiamo va fatto prima dei sei mesi sono gli stessi che dicono che gli anticorpi memoria funzionano.
Qualcosa non torna .


Non si dovrebbe abusare dalla scienza per spaventare le persone ma solo per curarle.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Novembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma al momento sta proteggendo sia dal contagio che dalle forme gravi della malattia, con percentuali più alte di altri vaccini che vengono somministrati attualmente.
> Poi è chiaro, se diventa una cosa da fare a tutti ogni sei mesi perché se no andiamo al collasso, l’alternativa sarà fare lockdown fino a quando non ci sarà un vaccino ancora più efficace o il virus smetterà di mettere a rischio la tenuta del sistema sanitario. Da qui non si scappa.


Bisogna essere chiari con le persone. 
La gente è stanca.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (16 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Perché nessuno tra questi dottoroni dice che l'approccio scientifico più corretto sarebbe fare le analisi per capire quanti anticorpi si hanno?
> 
> O ci facciamo un richiamo al mese ad cazzum magari su una variante sulla quale il vaccino non funziona?


Bisogna sottoporsi al sierologico. Lo aveva detto pure il virologo Giorlandino, come aveva detto che l'immunizzazione derivante dalla guarigione dal covid è migliore rispetto a quella del vaccino. Ciò significa che chi guarisce dal covid non necessita di vaccino, ma qui si sta adottando il criterio di vaccinare chiunque, scatenando risposte violente da parte del sistema immunitario di chi gli anticorpi già ce l'ha. Ma hanno acquistato dosi investendo miliardi di euro senza criterio.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Novembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Bisogna sottoporsi al sierologico. Lo aveva detto pure il virologo Giorlandino, come aveva detto che l'immunizzazione derivante dalla guarigione dal covid è migliore rispetto a quella del vaccino. Ciò significa che chi guarisce dal covid non necessita di vaccino, ma qui si sta adottando il criterio di vaccinare chiunque, scatenando risposte violente da parte del sistema immunitario di chi gli anticorpi già ce l'ha. Ma hanno acquistato dosi investendo miliardi di euro senza criterio.


Bravo. 
Mi hai capito.
Basta approssimazione.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Novembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Ieri l'immunologa Vi0la ha mentito in diretta televisiva sostenendo che i vaccinati non finiscono in ospedale. Ci sono vaccinati, anche giovani, con doppia dose morti di covid e ci son già vaccinati con tripla dose morti di covid. I dati ISS testimoniano alte percentuali di vaccinati ricoverati.
> Come fa la gente a non vedere che stanno mentendo di continuo?



Non so chi sia sta qui, ma basta un qualunque bollettino di tg per capire che a morire c'è anche gente vaccinata. Ogni giorno muoiono circa 50/60 persone dai dati attuali e se fossero realmente tutti non vaccinati i giornali non vedrebbero l'ora di dirlo, invece dicono il numero di morti e basta...


----------



## danjr (16 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Alessio D'Amato, assessore alla salute del Lazio, lancia l'allarme:"'Ci stanno arrivando dei segnali che non ci piacciono. Vediamo troppi casi, anche gravi, tra chi è stato vaccinato sei mesi fa. Bisogna cambiare strategia contro il Covid, imitare il Regno Unito e offrire la terza dose prima, a cinque mesi dalla seconda. Serve più coraggio. Stiamo vedendo che aspettare la conclusione del periodo di sei mesi è rischioso. L'immunità non scende all'improvviso al centottantesimo giorno, si tratta di un processo graduale. Per questo chiediamo di intervenire prima, offrendo, specialmente ai soggetti più anziani, la terza dose già al quinto mese. Aspettare il raggiungimento del punto più basso della protezione non è una buona idea. D'altra parte questo tipo si scelta la stanno facendo anche nel Regno Unito. Sarebbe importante introdurre l'obbligo della mascherina all'aperto, a prescindere dal colore di una determinata regione. Secondo me sarebbe anche utile richiedere la quarantena a chi arriva da paesi, pure della Ue, con un'alta circolazione del virus".


5 mesi è chiaramente un fallimento, è l'unica arma a disposizione ma è un mezzo fallimento. Detto questo non ci sono altre soluzioni, per cui non ci resta che farci siringare a gogo


----------



## Kaw (16 Novembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Bisogna sottoporsi al sierologico. Lo aveva detto pure il virologo Giorlandino, come aveva detto che l'immunizzazione derivante dalla guarigione dal covid è migliore rispetto a quella del vaccino. Ciò significa che chi guarisce dal covid non necessita di vaccino, ma qui si sta adottando il criterio di vaccinare chiunque, scatenando risposte violente da parte del sistema immunitario di chi gli anticorpi già ce l'ha. Ma hanno acquistato dosi investendo miliardi di euro senza criterio.


Pensa che Cartabellotta ha detto, giusto un giorno fà, che il sierologico è totalmente inutile perchè la quantità di anticorpi nulla c'entra con la "memoria immunologica" e che in ogni caso non esiste una quantità definita di anticorpi che protegga o meno.
"Io non sono del mestiere" ma a questo punto mi chiedo come facciano a vedere se un vaccino funziona o meno, visto che ci hanno raccontato spesso della quantità di anticorpi prodotta da questi vaccini.

Il discorso alla fine è che bisogna vaccinarsi _sine die, _perchè sì.


----------



## danjr (16 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Allora, vogliamo affidarci alla SCENZA o no? Decidiamoci.
> 
> LASCENZA l'anno ci disse che:
> 
> ...


Non capisco perché perculare la Scienza che procede esattamente così cioè per tentativi, il termine "sperimentale" che spesso senti dopo la parola "metodo" seguita dalla parola "scientifico", proprio questo vuol dire. Dopo un utilizzo di massa del vaccino si sono raccolti abbastanza dati per dire che dura 5 mesi? Ecco, non c'è nulla di più Scientifico di questo. 
Quella che volete voi è magia, cioè una soluzione calata dall'alto che funzioni subito e per sempre.


----------



## sunburn (16 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Bisogna essere chiari con le persone.
> La gente è stanca.


Beh sul fatto che sia necessario vaccinarsi per provare a superare la pandemia mi sembra siano stati chiarissimi. Da noi, per fortuna, quelli che l’hanno capito sono la stragrande maggioranza.
Poi, come dico sempre, se qualcuno conosce un’alternativa per prevenire una patologia causata da un virus che si trasmette per via aerea, metta da parte la timidezza e la illustri.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Novembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Non capisco perché perculare la Scienza che procede esattamente così cioè per tentativi, il termine "sperimentale" che spesso senti dopo la parola "metodo" seguita dalla parola "scientifico", proprio questo vuol dire. Dopo un utilizzo di massa del vaccino si sono raccolti abbastanza dati per dire che dura 5 mesi? Ecco, non c'è nulla di più Scientifico di questo.
> Quella che volete voi è magia, cioè una soluzione calata dall'alto che funzioni subito e per sempre.



Fino a ieri non era sperimentale, adesso è sperimentale come si è sempre detto


----------



## 7AlePato7 (16 Novembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> 5 mesi è chiaramente un fallimento, è l'unica arma a disposizione ma è un mezzo fallimento. Detto questo non ci sono altre soluzioni, per cui non ci resta che farci siringare a gogo


Capisco il discorso, ma non sarebbe possibile. La signora virologa Ilaria Capua, che si è sottoposta alla terza dose, ha affermato (testuali parole) che "l'ha sentita"... Ciò vuol dire che più dosi fai, più soffri e non è che possiamo farci fare 2000 siringhe. Hanno dato al Nobel del rimbambito, ma anche gente esperta come Robert Malone (uno dei principali "padri" degli studi sui vaccini a RNA messaggero) ha messo in guardia sui rischi e sulla pericolositá di questi vaccini.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Novembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Beh sul fatto che sia necessario vaccinarsi per provare a superare la pandemia mi sembra siano stati chiarissimi. Da noi, per fortuna, quelli che l’hanno capito sono la stragrande maggioranza.
> Poi, come dico sempre, se qualcuno conosce un’alternativa per prevenire una patologia causata da un virus che si trasmette per via aerea, metta da parte la timidezza e la illustri.


Vaccinarsi, non farsi un vaccino ogni sei mesi. Ora diventati 5.

Per me non se ne esce così.
E questo non vuol dire io abbia una soluzione, semplicemente la soluzione non c'è.


----------



## danjr (16 Novembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Fino a ieri non era sperimentale, adesso è sperimentale come si è sempre detto


Non alt stai confondendo le cose e il mio discorso. Non è sperimentale come farmaco nel senso che può essere messo in commercio e non fa male (o limitatamente come altri farmaci) alla salute. 
Il mio "sperimentale" si riferisce alla scienza in generale, che procede esattamente così per tentativi e fallimenti, appunto per esperimenti. Qui stiamo parlando nello specifico della durata, come fai a saperla prima la durata? per magia? devi aspettare di avere i primi dati.


----------



## danjr (16 Novembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Capisco il discorso, ma non sarebbe possibile. La signora virologa Ilaria Capua, che si è sottoposta alla terza dose, ha affermato (testuali parole) che "l'ha sentita"... Ciò vuol dire che più dosi fai, più soffri e non è che possiamo farci fare 2000 siringhe. Hanno dato al Nobel del rimbambito, ma anche gente esperta come Robert Malone (uno dei principali "padri" degli studi sui vaccini a RNA messaggero) ha messo in guardia sui rischi e sulla pericolositá di questi vaccini.


Su questo non ti so rispondere, ho l'esempio di mia madre che ha sofferto di più la prima, alla terza quasi nulla, penso sia quindi soggettivo come tutto. Ovvio che se poi il gioco non vale la candela è anche inutile continuare a siringare per nulla


----------



## pazzomania (16 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> In realtà loro stanno dicendo l'esatto contrario : il vaccino va fatto prima dei sei mesi, addirittura, perché gli anticorpi circolanti calano.
> A parte il fatto che per vedere se il vaccino ha funzionato(sui soggetti deboli a maggior ragione)o se è ancora efficace dopo mesi dovremmo fare le analisi ma poi ,oltretutto e appunto,come ben dici, non ci sono gli anticorpi memoria?
> E allora??
> 
> ...


Comunque quando parlano di calo passano da efficacia del 80% al 60/70 %

Non è che siamo a zero. Hanno semplicemente visto che l' efficacia cala.

Che dobbiamo fare? A parte lamentarci possiamo farlo noi il vaccino in cantina.

Come si è visto tutti i vaccini hanno rogne, i migliori sono Pfizer e Moderna a quanto pare.

Significa che non è cosi facile farne di funzionanti al 100%

Onestamente, dal basso delle mie competenze in materia, potrei pure pensare che non so nemmeno se mai riusciranno a farne uno che copra per anni.

Ma ad ogni modo, che dobbiamo fare? Non è che vedo molte alternative al vaccino.

Bisogna essere concreti, noi giustamente possiamo fare 4 chiacchiere fra amici, ma poi stringi stringi è l' unica soluzione che abbiamo e comunque funziona.

Poi non partiamo sempre dal presupposto che sia pericoloso e quindi da evitare il più possibile: purtroppo o per fortuna per chi governa ( in tutto il mondo direi) viene considerato assolutamente sicuro, quindi se serviranno 10 dosi vedrai che forzeranno tutti a fare 10 dosi.

Perchè diciamocelo chiaro, fra 100 morti di vaccino vs 100.000 morti di covid e ospedali collassati e gente col long covid, uno Stato deve scegliere, anche quando la decisione è difficile.

Non puoi non scegliere, una decisione va presa.


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> In realtà il fine ultimo di un vaccino sarebbe l'eradicazione del microorganismo, poi la protezione della persona e poi del contagio.
> 
> Se questo vaccino non eradica, non protegge la persona e non protegge dal contagio che razza di robaccia è?
> Acqua fresca.


A boh, io nella vita faccio musica non sono medico. 
Io mi limito a farmi iniettare roba


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Comunque quando parlano di calo passano da efficacia del 80% al 60/70 %
> 
> Non è che siamo a zero. Hanno semplicemente visto che l' efficacia cala.
> 
> ...


Servono chiarezza amico mio e onestà intellettuale.
A me pare che pur di iniettarci questo vaccino stiano ricorrendo a ogni bugia edulcorata possibile e immaginabile: ieri l'italia rinasceva col fiore del vaccino , oggi, chissà, magari il fiore diventa un frutto e poi punizioni per chi non presta il braccio e isolamento dalla vita normale per chi ostacola il disegno.

Ma non ti viene il dubbio che dentro una battaglia persa in partenza qualcuno ci stia speculando, qualcun'altro si stia arricchendo e la nostra vita stia cambiando per sempre?

Magari il vaccino non fa male sul serio , o almeno non fa più danni di una fisiologica, ma è tutto il resto che fa male.
Non sono negazionista e so quanti sacrifici stiamo facendo tutti ma dove ci stanno portando?
Cosa stiamo diventando?

Ti prego , non mi dire che la vita è la stessa di prima perché offenderesti la mia intelligenza.
Mettiamola così: un giorno è arrivato dall'Oriente un virus che ci ha distanziato, ha cambiato le nostre esistenze e ha indirizzato eventi e cambiato equilibri economici , politici, sociali mondiali. 
Stiamo facendo la storia.


----------



## pazzomania (16 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Servono chiarezza amico mio e onestà intellettuale.
> A me pare che pur di iniettarci questo vaccino stiano ricorrendo a ogni bugia edulcorata possibile e immaginabile: ieri l'italia rinasceva col fiore del vaccino , oggi, chissà, magari il fiore diventa un frutto e poi punizioni per chi non presta il braccio e isolamento dalla vita normale per chi ostacola il disegno.
> 
> Ma non ti viene il dubbio che dentro una battaglia persa in partenza qualcuno ci stia speculando, qualcun'altro si stia arricchendo e la nostra vita stia cambiando per sempre?
> ...


Ti dirò la verità, io faccio tutto quello che facevo prima.
Quindi non mi lamento molto, faccio la mia stupida vitaccia più o meno come prima.
Anzi, giusto la scorsa settimana ho rifiutato l' invito di amici di andare con loro una settimana a Miami per capodanno.
Roba che solo un anno fa sembrava utopia.

Mi manca solo tornare a San Siro dopo 10 anni di abbonamento pre pandemia, non ci sono ancora tornato.

In mezzo ad una pandemia per me è già tanta roba, ma non avevo dubbi che col vaccino ci saremmo arrivati, ora spero soltanto continui cosi.
Non sono cieco, vedo pure io che lo spettro della pandemia aleggia sempre sulle nostre spalle, mascherine, vaccini, minacce di chiusure, varianti ecc ecc, ma io questo lo davo assolutamente per scontato, non mi aspettavo certo un switch on/off immediato, fa parte del percorso.

Se dovessi giocarmi il mio nichelino, punterei senza dubbio sull' ottimismo, cosa che invece 12 mesi fa pareva più difficile fare.

Sulla speculazione riguardo tutta questa vicenda, per me è un non-discorso, non esiste nulla di pulito su tutta la faccia della terra, figurati su questa.
Il che non è affatto una giustificazione, ma non penso fossi cosi sciocco da credere che non sarebbe successo.

L' importante è che non venga fuori che giocano con le nostre vite fregandosene del dolo, e mi auguro vivamente sia davvero cosi.

Detto questo, a me frega nulla, sono concreto per natura: l' obbiettivo è uscire da questo pantano, l' obbiettivo principale e primario.
Lo stiamo facendo.

Il resto va ovviamente risolto, tutto quello che dici è corretto per carità, ma bisogna essere concreti.
Sempre.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ti dirò la verità, io faccio tutto quello che facevo prima.
> Quindi non mi lamento molto, mascherina al lavoro mai messa nemmeno prima, faccio la mia stupida vitaccia più o meno come prima.
> Mi manca solo tornare a San Siro dopo 10 anni di abbonamento pre pandemia, non ci sono ancora tornato.
> 
> ...


La vita di prima per me è una chimera .
È la testa che non è più quella di prima.


----------



## pazzomania (16 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La vita di prima per me è una chimera .
> È la testa che non è più quella di prima.


Alla vita di prima, se per te non è ancora cosi, ci tornerai, va tranquillo.

Sulla seconda, non lo sarà per nessuno.
Tutta esperienza, tragica esperienza, ma esperienza di vita che l' uomo affronta dall' alba dei tempi.

Ciò che non ti uccide, ti fortifica, no?

PS: ti confesso una cosa, nonostante predicassi bene ad inizio 2020, razzolavo malissimo.
Nonostante vivevo all' epicentro della pandemia forse mondiale ( Tra Bergamo e Brescia), io la mascherina mai messa nemmeno quando morivano conoscenti a 20 metri dall' azienda.
Ho le mie idee, e se sono convinto di una cosa, faccio come mi pare.
*Preferivo mantenere distanza fisica.*

In situazioni dove il contatto era ampiamente evitabile, trovavo controproducente usare mascherine in quanto notavo che la gente ti veniva a parlare in faccia.

Sembrerà una stupidaggine, ma il fatto di non aver mai usato mascherine al lavoro in 2 anni me l' ha fatta sentire molto molto meno pesante.

Oh, zero contagi nella mia famiglia e nella mia cerchia di frequentazioni strette, nonostante qui fosse il delirio.


----------



## Devil man (16 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Due dosi. Due dosi per Dio. Per niente, praticamente. Perchè tanto a bloccare contagi e ospedalizzazioni è stata l'estate.


Admin si sapeva...


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (16 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ti dirò la verità, io faccio tutto quello che facevo prima.
> Quindi non mi lamento molto, faccio la mia stupida vitaccia più o meno come prima.
> Anzi, giusto la scorsa settimana ho rifiutato l' invito di amici di andare con loro una settimana a Miami per capodanno.
> Roba che solo un anno fa sembrava utopia.
> ...



Concordo con te. Basta pensare al regalo di Natale (che per motivi di lavoro la tipa mi ha dovuto spoilerare) che mi ha fatto la mia fidanzata; Un viaggio di 1 settimana, a Gennaio. 
Lo scorso anno eravamo chiusi, altro che viaggi e viaggi. 

Pure io come ho già scritto più e più volte, son tornato alla vita di prima, eccetto per le mascherine e qualche altra cosa. 

Palestra, aperitivi, cene, uscite con gli amici, cene con parenti, viaggi. 

Ma capisco che ci sono persone "che ci sono rimaste sotto" dalla pandemia e non riescono più a vedere l'attuale situazione e le differenze con lo scorso anno.


----------



## Devil man (16 Novembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Non so chi sia sta qui, ma basta un qualunque bollettino di tg per capire che a morire c'è anche gente vaccinata. Ogni giorno muoiono circa 50/60 persone dai dati attuali e se fossero realmente tutti non vaccinati i giornali non vedrebbero l'ora di dirlo, invece dicono il numero di morti e basta...


grazie perchè qui c'è gente che crede veramente alla favola che in TI ci sono solo no vax


----------



## pazzomania (16 Novembre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> grazie perchè qui c'è gente che crede veramente alla favola che in TI ci sono solo no vax


L' 80%

E vedrai che quando vaccineranno tutti ( ipotesi remota), il 100% dei morti e delle terapie intensive saranno tutti vaccinati.

Lo 0% sarà di no vax.


----------



## Devil man (16 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> L' 80%
> 
> E vedrai che quando vaccineranno tutti ( ipotesi remota), il 100% dei morti e delle terapie intensive saranno tutti vaccinati.
> 
> Lo 0% sarà di no vax.


quindi mi dai ragione che il problema non sono i no-vax ma il vaccino ormai non più aggiornato all'ultima versione ( inutile ) che da una coperturINA irrisoria di 5 mesi..


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Alla vita di prima, se per te non è ancora cosi, ci tornerai, va tranquillo.
> 
> Sulla seconda, non lo sarà per nessuno.
> Tutta esperienza, tragica esperienza, ma esperienza di vita che l' uomo affronta dall' alba dei tempi.
> ...


Vediamo cosa accadrà nei prossimi anni ma questa condizione ce la porteremo dietro a lungo.

La mia testa è ok, non mi riferivo a turbe o disturbi, volevo dire che anche solo pensare come si pensa in tempo di covid mi fa sembrare la vita un surrogato della stessa ma non la vita reale.
Non poter dare un 5 , non poter abbracciare, non poter baciare, mettere freni, distanze e misure di prevenzione sono già una sconfitta.

Quando la domenica mattina mi alzo e penso cosa fare o poter fare non penso più come prima e li realizzo che la vita di prima è ancora oggi un lontano ricordo.
E bada bene che io mi reputo forte e determinato, non puoi nemmeno immaginare come siano ridotte alcune persone che vivono in trincea , nè più nè meno.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (16 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> I famosi medici "No Vax", quelli praticamente radiati e considerati dei criminali, ci aveva avvertito del fatto che questi "vaccini" sarebbero serviti poco o niente in quanto il vairus sarebbe mutato alla svelta.


Quindi non sono pazzo!?
Ma vaaaaa !! triste a sapere che oltre al rischio di farli ( terno al lotto) sia fallimentare il discorso delle terapie intensive.. c'è un miglioramento ma temo che con il tempo ci sarà la dicitura"inutile"

Sempre che non sia una fake news 
questa volta sui cosiddetti no vax 
perché per me la maggior parte ragiona come me
Se ci fosse un vaccino sicuro se lo farebbe tranquillamente


----------



## pazzomania (16 Novembre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> quindi mi dai ragione che il problema non sono i no-vax ma il vaccino ormai non più aggiornato all'ultima versione ( inutile ) che da una coperturINA irrisoria di 5 mesi..


Zio pera.... leggi cosa ho scritto


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (16 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Allora, vogliamo affidarci alla SCENZA o no? Decidiamoci.
> 
> LASCENZA l'anno ci disse che:
> 
> ...


Sì va bhe avevano detto salviamo il Natale 2020
Per poi seguire le loro limitazioni e restare lo stesso Chiusi in casa ! ma dipendete veramente dalle loro labbra!? VERAMENTE!?


----------



## Devil man (16 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Zio pera.... leggi cosa ho scritto


io ho capito così intendevi l'80% no vax ?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (16 Novembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No aspetta, i vaccini non bloccano le epidemie c'è un errore di fondo nella tua considerazione.
> 
> La definizione di Vaccino è ( copio e incollo scusate ) : "I *vaccini* sono medicinali biologici che hanno lo scopo *di* prevenire una o più malattie infettive attraverso la stimolazione *del* sistema immunitario".
> 
> ...


Ok qui però parlano di vaccinati che sono gravi malgrado il vaccino..


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (16 Novembre 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Avrei 2 domande:
> 
> 1) Ma se non ha funzionato la prima dose e non ha funzionato la seconda, perché dovrebbe funzionare la terza?
> 2) Precisamente, quante dosi pensano dovrebbero bastare per farla finita?


Devono pur giustificare il Green pass eh


----------



## Andris (16 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> La prima funziona.
> 
> La seconda funziona alla grande.
> 
> ...


quindi tu considereresti buona ad esempio una batteria che dura 50 minuti quando necessiti almeno 10 ore di lavoro?
non penso, di conseguenza non l'acquisteresti.
la durata fa anche la differenza nel giudizio, non basta che non ti scoppia il prodotto in mano.
dipende dall'approccio con cui parti: se qualsiasi cosa è meglio di niente allora è chiaro che ti fai andare bene tutto, tuttavia non bisogna sorprendersi se non tutti sono accomunati dalla disperazione dell'acquisto al buio.
la durata per il vaccino contro il tetano è 10 anni per esempio, qualche altro vaccino è una tantum a vita.
non tutti i vaccini sono necessariamente deludenti come durata.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (16 Novembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> La stella polare che deve guidare nelle valutazioni è la realtà. La realtà, secondo gli ultimi dati disponibili, ci dice che a distanza di sei mesi l’efficacia nel prevenire il contagio è del 70% e di oltre l’80% nel pervenire casi gravi e decessi. In assenza del vaccino, avremmo una capacità di ridurre le probabilità del contagio e casi gravi/decessi dello 0%. Io non ho studiato statistica e le uniche percentuali con le quali ho dimestichezza sono quelle segnate sulle bottiglie degli alcolici, ma mi sembra che 70% e 80% siano percentuali parecchio più alte di 0%(lo deduco dal fatto che dopo un paio di bicchieri di liquore fatto da mio nonno io sia un po’ meno lucido che dopo un paio di bicchieri di crodino).
> Trattandosi di percentuali inferiori al 100% ed essendo calcolate sul totale della popolazione, è assolutamente naturale l’aumento del numero dei casi(anche alla luce del fatto che abbiamo triplicato il numero di test) e dei casi gravi/decessi. A oggi abbiamo sette volte casi gravi in meno rispetto a un anno fa. E questa è l’unica cosa che conta.
> Nel momento in cui i vaccini dovessero rivelarsi inefficaci, ci sarà poco da essere felici: l’unico strumento alternativo di prevenzione attualmente conosciuto dall’Umanità è il lockdown.


No no adesso c'è il farmaco da 400 euro!
Altri soldi in arrivo per le case farmaceutiche


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (16 Novembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Le allergie non sono malattie contagiose. Quando in un nucleo familiare c’è una persona immunodepressa, si consiglia caldamente a tutti i familiari conviventi di vaccinarsi, per esempio, contro l’influenza per ridurre i rischi per la persona immunodepressa. Trasferisci l’esempio del nucleo familiare su una Nazione di 60milioni di persone e capisci facilmente come la lotta alla pandemia non possa essere un affare solo dei soggetti più a rischio.


e tutta la famiglia in caso di covid resterà in casa.. quindi il problema è la convivenza..
p.s. ho capito l'esempio fatto
ma resto dell'idea che sarebbe un gran passo dare la priorità ai soggetti a rischio! invece tutt'ora sento notizie di focolari nei centri anziani


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (16 Novembre 2021)

Qua leggo tante, tante parole e basta. Ma di dati, fatti, zero di zero. 

Bene parliamo di numeri. 

13 Novembre 2020
40.902 positivi.
3.230 Pazienti in T.I.
31.000 Ricoverati
550 Morti. 

13 Novembre 2021
8.544 Postivi
453 Pazienti in T.I.
3.597 Ricoverati 
53 Morti. 

Questi dati non sono opinioni, il resto è fuffa.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (16 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> (Da vaccinato) questa è la prima volta nella storia della SCENZA che per il fallimento* di un farmaco, o presunto tale, vengono incolpati coloro che si rifiutano di farselo inoculare.
> 
> * Se tale "protezione", dopo tutti gli annunci in pompa magna da un anno a questa parte, dura solo 5 mesi siamo ben oltre il concetto di fallimento. Anche perchè da un vaccino (come lo chiamano loro) ci si aspetterebbe anche e soprattutto il blocco del contagio. Ma non è questo il caso.


Tutta questa storia quando sarà finita (di questo passo nel 2045) molti dovranno pagarla,ma C A R A


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (16 Novembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> 5 mesi è chiaramente un fallimento, è l'unica arma a disposizione ma è un mezzo fallimento. Detto questo non ci sono altre soluzioni, per cui non ci resta che farci siringare a gogo


Ma la notizia del farmaco per prevenire il covid entro 5 giorni non arriva a tutti!? costa un botto!
400 euro.. ma non si può più leggero è l'unica soluzione  infatti gli avvoltoi si stanno già facendo la guerra! intendo sulle percentuali sulla sua efficacia


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (16 Novembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Non capisco perché perculare la Scienza che procede esattamente così cioè per tentativi, il termine "sperimentale" che spesso senti dopo la parola "metodo" seguita dalla parola "scientifico", proprio questo vuol dire. Dopo un utilizzo di massa del vaccino si sono raccolti abbastanza dati per dire che dura 5 mesi? Ecco, non c'è nulla di più Scientifico di questo.
> Quella che volete voi è magia, cioè una soluzione calata dall'alto che funzioni subito e per sempre.


Cavie umane fai un po'..
Sono contento per i fortunati..
Discorso inverno per gli sfortunati..


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (16 Novembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Fino a ieri non era sperimentale, adesso è sperimentale come si è sempre detto


È vero anche questo 
hanno superato i test


----------



## gabri65 (16 Novembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Qua leggo tante, tante parole e basta. Ma di dati, fatti, zero di zero.
> 
> Bene parliamo di numeri.
> 
> ...



Scrivi quali sono i numeri per tornare a non dover più salvare il Natale e tenersi un cencio sudicio in faccia, allora.

Possibilmente diversi da zero.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Alessio D'Amato, assessore alla salute del Lazio, lancia l'allarme:"'Ci stanno arrivando dei segnali che non ci piacciono. Vediamo troppi casi, anche gravi, tra chi è stato vaccinato sei mesi fa. Bisogna cambiare strategia contro il Covid, imitare il Regno Unito e offrire la terza dose prima, a cinque mesi dalla seconda. Serve più coraggio. Stiamo vedendo che aspettare la conclusione del periodo di sei mesi è rischioso. L'immunità non scende all'improvviso al centottantesimo giorno, si tratta di un processo graduale. Per questo chiediamo di intervenire prima, offrendo, specialmente ai soggetti più anziani, la terza dose già al quinto mese. Aspettare il raggiungimento del punto più basso della protezione non è una buona idea. D'altra parte questo tipo si scelta la stanno facendo anche nel Regno Unito. Sarebbe importante introdurre l'obbligo della mascherina all'aperto, a prescindere dal colore di una determinata regione. Secondo me sarebbe anche utile richiedere la quarantena a chi arriva da paesi, pure della Ue, con un'alta circolazione del virus".


Allora facciamo un piccolo riassuntino

- Scoppia il vairus in Cina agosto o settembre o forse prima boh.. questi ovviamente insabbiano tutto e non dicono nulla.
- A novembre inzia la notizia a circolare in modo massiccio che in CINA qualcosa non quadra. 
- Dicembre, la situazione in Cina inizia a precipitare aumentano le notizie ma nel resto del mondo si continua a vivere.
- Gennaio e Febbraio. Situazione in Cina degenerata ospedali costruiti in due settimane
- Febbraio/Marzo, in Italia 2 ricoverati poi diventano 4 poi 16 poi 200 ... ambulanze con medici in tute Marte.. si chiude Codogno come in un film tipo Virus Letale.
- Incomincia il locdoun "Traquilli 2 settimane e tutto torna apposto"
- Locdoun ora in tutta Europa
- Arriva l'estate, il vairus diminuisce tutti tornano come se nulla è successo 
Intanto molti scienziati, medici, vairologi epidemologi ecc ecc fiutano l'odore delle belle polpette. Alcuni di loro incominciano a venire in Tv e parlare, dove abbiamo uno che contraddice l'altro
- Si inizia a parlare di seconda ondata
- Si iniza a parlare dei vaggini che stanno arrivato:" Con i vaggini si tornerà alla normalità"
- Arriva il vaggino a dicembre. I più deboli si vagginano.
- Non ci sono vaccini per tutti. Troppa domanda e pochi vaccini. Chiudiamo tutto cosi evitiamo altre varianti
- Arriva la variante inglese
- Arriva la variante Sudafricana
- Ad aprile si incomincia a vaccinare sul serio.. ma siccome c'è la variante indiana. "Bisogna che almeno il 70% sia vaccinato"
- A maggio/giugno si raggiunge una bella fetta di vaccinazione "Serve almeno 80% dei vaccinati"
- Astra Zecca un vaccino sicuro fidatevi cit a caso di Burioni
- Astra Zecca porta le trombosi ed alcuni paesi iniziano a toglierlo.
- AZ solo per gli 80 anni, anzi no 60 anni anzi no over 30 anzi no over 40. Facciamo così, togliamolo. Fatevi mRna. Scusate e chi si è fatto una dose di AZ che fa? "Ehmmm.. fatevi un booster con mRna gli scenziati dicono che aumentano gli anticorpi"
- A giugno si scopre che il vaccino JJ è inutile. Una dose troppo debole
- Gli scenziati intanto parlano:"Direi che natale questo corona sarà un ricordo, siamo messi bene con la vaccinazione"
-AZ tolto
- JJ tolto
- mRna portano infiammazione al cuore ma è sicuro nessun problema
- i casi continuano a rimanere costanti ma gli esperti parlano di "90% della popolazione deve essere vaccinata"
- Serve la terza dose per quelli che hanno avuto il vaccino ad inizio anno
- Due dosi coprono bene 1 anno
- Due dosi non coprono bene 1 anno, aspettate...
- Serve la terza dose a 8 mesi dalla seconda
- Serve la terza dose a 6 mesi dalla seconda
- Anzi Serve la terza dose a 5 mesi dalla seconda perché abbiamo scoperto che gli anticorpi non sono duratori
- Con la terza dose salviamo il natale .


Tra 1 mese.
"Non ci facciamo la terza dose"
- Ok allora grinnipasse valido solo per chi ha fatto la terza dose.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (16 Novembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Non alt stai confondendo le cose e il mio discorso. Non è sperimentale come farmaco nel senso che può essere messo in commercio e non fa male (o limitatamente come altri farmaci) alla salute.
> Il mio "sperimentale" si riferisce alla scienza in generale, che procede esattamente così per tentativi e fallimenti, appunto per esperimenti. Qui stiamo parlando nello specifico della durata, come fai a saperla prima la durata? per magia? devi aspettare di avere i primi dati.


7ALEPATO7 ti diceva anche che questi scienziati su questo cosiddetto vaccino non sanno neppure gli effetti che potrebbero nascere nel corso del tempo.. mi pare dicesse 10 anni 

p.s.Vado a memoria eh


----------



## admin (16 Novembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Allora facciamo un piccolo riassuntino
> 
> - Scoppia il vairus in Cina agosto o settembre o forse prima boh.. questi ovviamente insabbiano tutto e non dicono nulla.
> - A novembre inzia la notizia a circolare in modo massiccio che in CINA qualcosa non quadra.
> ...


E' la SCENZA, baby.


----------



## gabri65 (16 Novembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Non capisco perché perculare la Scienza che procede esattamente così cioè per tentativi, il termine "sperimentale" che spesso senti dopo la parola "metodo" seguita dalla parola "scientifico", proprio questo vuol dire. Dopo un utilizzo di massa del vaccino si sono raccolti abbastanza dati per dire che dura 5 mesi? Ecco, non c'è nulla di più Scientifico di questo.
> Quella che volete voi è magia, cioè una soluzione calata dall'alto che funzioni subito e per sempre.



Ma cosa stai dicendo. Codesta è ricerca e sperimentazione parzialmente empirica, fatta in laboratorio e in maniera limitata e controllata. La Scienza viene dopo, solo dopo che hai constatato che la realtà rispecchia le previsioni sulla base di un modello riproducibile. Quando hanno progettato le bombe atomiche, le hanno provate nel deserto, non sulla popolazione civile.

Per ora siamo alla magia a tutti gli effetti, visto che il modello propinato non è quello che osserviamo. Di cose magiche questa pandemia ne ha parecchie, mi sembra.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (16 Novembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Scrivi quali sono i numeri per tornare a non dover più salvare il Natale e tenersi un cencio sudicio in faccia, allora.
> 
> Possibilmente diversi da zero.



Il cencio in faccia ad oggi è meglio del tutto chiuso dello scorso anno. 

Ti dà così tanto fastidio ammettere che la situazione è migliore e di molto? 
Queste non sono parole mie, lo dicono i dati.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (16 Novembre 2021)

Già sento le ossa dei "no-terza-dose" rompersi sotto i manganelli della polizia in piazza.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (16 Novembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Allora facciamo un piccolo riassuntino
> 
> - Scoppia il vairus in Cina agosto o settembre o forse prima boh.. questi ovviamente insabbiano tutto e non dicono nulla.
> - A novembre inzia la notizia a circolare in modo massiccio che in CINA qualcosa non quadra.
> ...


ottimo riassunto che evidenzia una sola cosa: il nostro paese è governato da CRIMINALI.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (16 Novembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Il cencio in faccia ad oggi è meglio del tutto chiuso dello scorso anno.
> 
> Ti dà così tanto fastidio ammettere che la situazione è migliore e di molto?
> Queste non sono parole mie, lo dicono i dati.


già si vocifera il lockdow tempo 2 settimane e ci limitano ancora.. di solito fanno così ai piani alti!
però io sinceramente li metterei nelle fogne..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Novembre 2021)

Io sono abituato a giudicare il mondo reale. Osservo e guardo il mondo fuori dalla porta di casa mia.
Non mi interessano le TV, i giornali o internet. Ascolto, parlo, chiedo pareri alla gente.

E mi sto accorgendo che nelle ultimissime settimane la percentuale di "scettici" sul vaccino è triplicata. Gente che era super convinta, e che adesso lo è molto meno.
La storia della terza dose dopo 5 mesi, e della possibile obbligatorietà ai bambini, sta cambiando parecchio la percezione generale.

Credo che tra un mese o due la percentuale di scettici non sarà limitata ai fascisti, nazifascisti, puzzeriani, Qanon (LOL, anche questi hanno tirato fuori ), ma sarà una fetta ben più consistente e tangibile. Vedremo come descriveranno questa nuova realtà i soliti media.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (16 Novembre 2021)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Già sento le ossa dei "no-terza-dose" rompersi sotto i manganelli della polizia in piazza.


Hahaha  sarà anche così..
Boom dei no vax che però si sono fatti 2 dosi !
Diciamo che sono no vax atipici !?


----------



## vota DC (16 Novembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Le allergie non sono malattie contagiose. Quando in un nucleo familiare c’è una persona immunodepressa, si consiglia caldamente a tutti i familiari conviventi di vaccinarsi, per esempio, contro l’influenza per ridurre i rischi per la persona immunodepressa. Trasferisci l’esempio del nucleo familiare su una Nazione di 60milioni di persone e capisci facilmente come la lotta alla pandemia non possa essere un affare solo dei soggetti più a rischio.


Ma l'alternativa è zero rischi con DAD. Il governo è criminale verso gli immunodepressi. Neanche i trasporti con i posti separati ha messo. La storia di vaccinare per evitare il contagio con un virus parente del raffreddore è una pagliacciata: gli immunodepressi senza DAD e distanziamento prenderanno dagli asintomatici la forma grave.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (16 Novembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io sono abituato a giudicare il mondo reale. Osservo e guardo il mondo fuori dalla porta di casa mia.
> Non mi interessano le TV, i giornali o internet. Ascolto, parlo, chiedo pareri alla gente.
> 
> E mi sto accorgendo che nelle ultimissime settimane la percentuale di "scettici" sul vaccino è triplicata. Gente che era super convinta, e che adesso lo è molto meno.
> ...


Tra bambini e prese per il C lo farei anch'io!
Solo che io mi sono fermato a 0 dosi 
e mio padre ha appena chiamato per sapere se ci danno una cura  con la risposta che alcuni guariscono da soli!  da parte mia sono contento che almeno mi si alzerà da sola la resistenza al virus una volta guarito definitivamente .. l'unica mia consolazione al momento


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Novembre 2021)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> già si vocifera il lockdow tempo 2 settimane e ci limitano ancora.. ti solito fanno così ai piani alti!
> però io sinceramente li metterei nelle fogne..



Beh,pensa che hanno già fatto una proiezione sul natale e si ipotizza che nel giro di un mese ci saranno 30.000 contagi giornalieri.
E 30.000 contagi giornalieri faranno scattare il mini luoccckkeedouun per le vacanze di natale,perchè si dovrà preservare il giorno di S.valentino


----------



## gabri65 (16 Novembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Il cencio in faccia ad oggi è meglio del tutto chiuso dello scorso anno.
> 
> Ti dà così tanto fastidio ammettere che la situazione è migliore e di molto?
> Queste non sono parole mie, lo dicono i dati.



Certo, migliorata. Per ora siamo a due dosi, ma possiamo fare molto di più. Magari rendiamo anche felice qualcuno.

Puoi non farlo e non sei obbligato, ma non hai risposto alla domanda.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (16 Novembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Certo, migliorata. Per ora siamo a due dosi, ma possiamo fare molto di più. Magari rendiamo anche felice qualcuno.
> 
> Puoi non farlo e non sei obbligato, ma non hai risposto alla domanda.



Non sono io che devo risponderti a tale domande. Non ne ho le competenze e manco li interessa. Io ho solo esposto i numeri che piaccia o meno sono molto migliori rispetto po scorso anno.


----------



## mandraghe (16 Novembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Allora facciamo un piccolo riassuntino
> 
> - Scoppia il vairus in Cina agosto o settembre o forse prima boh.. questi ovviamente insabbiano tutto e non dicono nulla.
> - A novembre inzia la notizia a circolare in modo massiccio che in CINA qualcosa non quadra.
> ...




Molti l'hanno scordato, però io ricordo come arrivò il primo carico dei vaccini. In pompa magna, scortato dai carabinieri e con il pinguino disegnato sul camion che rendeva il tutto ridicolo e quasi agghiacciante. Sembrava fosse arrivato l'elisir dell'eterna giovinezza.

E tutti gli "esperti" a dire che per fine luglio tutto sarebbe finito. Hai fatto bene a ricordare tutte le cialtronerie che in tanti, da bravi pecoroni, si sono bevuti.

Adesso non è più sufficiente la seconda dose e ci vuole la terza, poi ci vorrà la quarta e così via. E, come insegna la statistica, man mano che aumenteranno le dosi diminuirà la percentuale di vaccinati. Ed è ciò che vogliono così possono continuare a vessare chi non si allinea.

Sta roba del non rendere più validi i tamponi, che in un mondo normale, dovrebbe essere la prima strategia di contenimento spiega molte cose.


----------



## danjr (16 Novembre 2021)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> 7ALEPATO7 ti diceva anche che questi scienziati su questo cosiddetto vaccino non sanno neppure gli effetti che potrebbero nascere nel corso del tempo.. mi pare dicesse 10 anni
> 
> p.s.Vado a memoria eh


Questo può essere, ma non sappiamo l'effetto a lungo termine di migliaia di cose che utilizziamo o prendiamo tutti i giorni


----------



## danjr (16 Novembre 2021)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Cavie umane fai un po'..
> Sono contento per i fortunati..
> Discorso inverno per gli sfortunati..


La "cavia" la stai facendo diciamo per la durata del vaccino non per i suoi danni. Ma lo hai fatto per tutti i farmaci entrati in commercio. Ti faccio un esempio pratico: esce il farmaco X per problemi alla prostata, scoprono con un grande utilizzo da parte delle persone che fa crescere pure i capelli e diventa anche una pastiglia per chi ha problemi di calvizia (ti ho fatto un esempio realmente accaduto).


----------



## mil77 (16 Novembre 2021)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ok, siamo d'accordo. Quindi a 29 anni e, per quanto ne so perfettamente in salute, dovrei farmi la terza dose nel giro di 9 mesi?


Decidi tu. C'è chi a 29 anni ed in perfetta salute si fa tutti gli anni il vaccino anti influenzale


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (16 Novembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io sono abituato a giudicare il mondo reale. Osservo e guardo il mondo fuori dalla porta di casa mia.
> Non mi interessano le TV, i giornali o internet. Ascolto, parlo, chiedo pareri alla gente.
> 
> E mi sto accorgendo che nelle ultimissime settimane la percentuale di "scettici" sul vaccino è triplicata. Gente che era super convinta, e che adesso lo è molto meno.
> ...



Semplicemente perché la gente che si è vaccinata NON è scema. Ma in linea generale i No Vax cercano di far passare questo messaggio. È appunto perché non sono persone stupide (me incluso) che ci si pongono certe domande... 

Ma ancora oggi però, in questo forum, non c'è una sola persona che mi spiega per quale motivo la situazione attuale è molto migliore rispetto a quella dello scorso anno. 

Si fanno polemiche, mille parole, ma nessuno che dica "Si è migliore grazie al vaccino" 
"No non è per il vaccino, ma per il fatto che fa meno freddo rispetto lo scorso anno" 
Insomma, è pieno di persone che si spacciano per Nostradamus, ma guardano solo ciò che gli fa comodo. 

E prima di darmi del "pro vax" in molti qua ricorderanno che io anche nel periodo peggiore del Covid non avrei messo alcuna restrizione. Quel pensiero l'ho tutt'ora. Fosse stato per me, avrei fatto circolare liberamente il virus, non avrei fatto alcun vaccino e avrei dato alla natura l'ardua sentenza.


----------



## Kaw (16 Novembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Semplicemente perché la gente che si è vaccinata NON è scema. Ma in linea generale i No Vax cercano di far passare questo messaggio. È appunto perché non sono persone stupide (me incluso) che ci si pongono certe domande...
> 
> Ma ancora oggi però, in questo forum, non c'è una sola persona che mi spiega per quale motivo la situazione attuale è molto migliore rispetto a quella dello scorso anno.
> 
> ...


La situazione è migliore grazie al vaccino, sarebbe allucinante il contrario, ma purtroppo questi vaccini non funzionano proprio alla grande, ma "funzionicchiano" (termine usato spesso da Galli, che lo disse molto tempo fa, non adesso). 
Passare dal GP di un anno al GP revocato dopo 6 mesi se non fai la terza dose direi che spiega molto bene la situazione.
Visto che non fanno i sierologici (costano tanto e i laboratori non ce la farebbero), il fatto di pretendere la terza dose significa per logica che hanno evidenze molto chiare che al momento chi ha fatto il vaccino per primo non è più tanto coperto, e che nel corso delle settimane il numero di vaccinati ricoverato in ospedale sta crescendo, e ciò ha fatto scattare i primi allarmi.
Ora c'è da considerare un aspetto fondamentale, in nessun trial si è andati oltre la seconda dose mi pare, e già questo sarebbe un punto fondamentale. Non ci sono prove che la terza dose funzioni davvero, e che non arrechi danni, ma la dobbiamo fare per forza perchè non sappiamo che pesci prendere. Lasciamo perdere poi chi dice che la terza dose ci coprirà 5-10 anni (non ricordo il genio che ha detto questa cosa), così senza alcun dato scientifico, e poi uno non deve farsi venire più di un dubbio.
Una cosa è certa, sarà molto più difficile convincere lo stesso numero di persone che hanno fatto due dosi a farsi anche la terza, la gente si sente presa in giro.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Novembre 2021)

Kaw ha scritto:


> La situazione è migliore grazie al vaccino, sarebbe allucinante il contrario, ma purtroppo questi vaccini non funzionano proprio alla grande, ma "funzionicchiano" (termine usato spesso da Galli, che lo disse molto tempo fa, non adesso).
> Passare dal GP di un anno al GP revocato dopo 6 mesi se non fai la terza dose direi che spiega molto bene la situazione.
> Visto che non fanno i sierologici (costano tanto e i laboratori non ce la farebbero), il fatto di pretendere la terza dose significa per logica che hanno evidenze molto chiare che al momento chi ha fatto il vaccino per primo non è più tanto coperto, e che nel corso delle settimane il numero di vaccinati ricoverato in ospedale sta crescendo, e ciò ha fatto scattare i primi allarmi.
> Ora c'è da considerare un aspetto fondamentale, in nessun trial si è andati oltre la seconda dose mi pare, e già questo sarebbe un punto fondamentale. Non ci sono prove che la terza dose funzioni davvero, e che non arrechi danni, ma la dobbiamo fare per forza perchè non sappiamo che pesci prendere. Lasciamo perdere poi chi dice che la terza dose ci coprirà 5-10 anni (non ricordo il genio che ha detto questa cosa), così senza alcun dato scientifico, e poi uno non deve farsi venire più di un dubbio.
> Una cosa è certa, sarà molto più difficile convincere lo stesso numero di persone che hanno fatto due dosi a farsi anche la terza, la gente si sente presa in giro.



E' stato Abrignani a dirlo.
Pensa un pò,fa anche parte del Cts.

Poi quando arriverà anche la 4° punturina qualcuno avrà anche il coraggio di dire "_Non capisco perchè dubitare delle parole dei virologi_"


----------



## Butcher (16 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> I famosi medici "No Vax", quelli praticamente radiati e considerati dei criminali, ci aveva avvertito del fatto che questi "vaccini" sarebbero serviti poco o niente in quanto il vairus sarebbe mutato alla svelta.


Chiarissimo. I medici veri, quelli non da salotto televisivo, sono sempre stati chiari nell'inutilità effettiva del vaccino per questo virus.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (16 Novembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Beh sul fatto che sia necessario vaccinarsi per provare a superare la pandemia mi sembra siano stati chiarissimi. Da noi, per fortuna, quelli che l’hanno capito sono la stragrande maggioranza.
> Poi, come dico sempre, se qualcuno conosce un’alternativa per prevenire una patologia causata da un virus che si trasmette per via aerea, metta da parte la timidezza e la illustri.


si potrebbe provare a spegnere tv e non leggere giornale
ovvio che farei un eccezione per le partite del D I A V O L O


----------



## sunburn (16 Novembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Allora facciamo un piccolo riassuntino
> 
> - Scoppia il vairus in Cina agosto o settembre o forse prima boh.. questi ovviamente insabbiano tutto e non dicono nulla.
> - A novembre inzia la notizia a circolare in modo massiccio che in CINA qualcosa non quadra.
> ...


Quando una persona viene colpita da infarto miocardico, se se la cava, deve sottoporsi a un rigoroso follow-up. Dovrà fare controlli periodici e seguire una terapia farmacologica quotidiana per tenere sotto controllo la pressione e il colestorolo, per tenere il sangue fluido ecc. Si parte prescrivendo la terapia che, nella stragrande maggioranza delle persone nella medesima situazione del paziente specifico, ha maggiori probabilità di dare i risultati voluti. Può però succedere, e succede, che quel paziente specifico non risponda in modo soddisfacente alla terapia, come può succedere, e succede, che, dopo un periodo iniziale in cui si ha una buona risposta, quella terapia risulti non essere più adeguata per quel paziente. In questi casi bisogna cambiare i dosaggi di uno o più farmaci, o cambiare uno o più farmaci, o toglierne qualcuno e aggiungerne qualche altro ecc ecc ecc. Questo non significa che la terapia inizialmente prescritta fosse inutile né che il medico sia stato un incompetente a prescriverla né che il medico sia uno scienziato pazzo che si diverte a giocare al piccolo chimico cambiando farmaci e/o dosaggi al paziente. Semplicemente, e questo è il punto fondamentale, la medicina è inevitabilmente un work in progress perenne perché si tratta di una pratica basata su un sapere scientifico quasi esclusivamente probabilistico che non può dare certezze assolute nell'immediato, men che meno nel medio lungo periodo: può essere che il paziente viva fino a 100 anni, come può essere che muoia dopo un anno. Nell'incertezza, facciamo ciò che, in base alle conoscenze medico-scientifiche disponibili, con un grado di probabilità più o meno alto ma sicuramente inferiore al 100% aiuterà il paziente a vivere in buone condizioni di salute o non facciamo nulla?


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Novembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Quando una persona viene colpita da infarto miocardico, se se la cava, deve sottoporsi a un rigoroso follow-up. Dovrà fare controlli periodici e seguire una terapia farmacologica quotidiana per tenere sotto controllo la pressione e il colestorolo, per tenere il sangue fluido ecc. Si parte prescrivendo la terapia che, nella stragrande maggioranza delle persone nella medesima situazione del paziente specifico, ha maggiori probabilità di dare i risultati voluti. Può però succedere, e succede, che quel paziente specifico non risponda in modo soddisfacente alla terapia, come può succedere, e succede, che, dopo un periodo iniziale in cui si ha una buona risposta, quella terapia risulti non essere più adeguata per quel paziente. In questi casi bisogna cambiare i dosaggi di uno o più farmaci, o cambiare uno o più farmaci, o toglierne qualcuno e aggiungerne qualche altro ecc ecc ecc. Questo non significa che la terapia inizialmente prescritta fosse inutile né che il medico sia stato un incompetente a prescriverla né che il medico sia uno scienziato pazzo che si diverte a giocare al piccolo chimico cambiando farmaci e/o dosaggi al paziente. Semplicemente, e questo è il punto fondamentale, la medicina è inevitabilmente un work in progress perenne perché si tratta di una pratica basata su un sapere scientifico quasi esclusivamente probabilistico che non può dare certezze assolute nell'immediato, men che meno nel medio lungo periodo: può essere che il paziente viva fino a 100 anni, come può essere che muoia dopo un anno. Nell'incertezza, facciamo ciò che, in base alle conoscenze medico-scientifiche disponibili, con un grado di probabilità più o meno alto ma sicuramente inferiore al 100% aiuterà il paziente a vivere in buone condizioni di salute o non facciamo nulla?


Allora, mi pare di capire che tu abbia una buona conoscenza in merito. Non voglio replicare perché non è il mio campo.. se una cosa non conosco, allora mi limito ad "non lo so" oppure chiudo la bocca.

Io sono davvero stanco, il mio post non era riferito alla situazione in Italia che voi sapete meglio. Ma è una retorica più o meno uguale a qui. Qua in Danimarca avevano TOLTO TUTTO fino ad un mese fa.. ed avevano detto che non si sarebbe più tornato allo stato di prima. Ora invece è tornato il green pass, gli esperti i nostri "Burioni" "Ricciardi" sono tornati in pompa magna belli rangullizilitti a chiedere misure più restrittive. Mi sono vaccino con JJ pensavo che per almeno un anno sarei stato tranquillo, ed invece nemmeno due mesi e mi inviano una lettera per fare un booster visto che JJ non è abbastanza sufficiente. Squole che aprono e chiudono, comuni che aprono e chiudono.. palestre che aprono e chiudono.. il tutto nonostante i vaccini. E' davvero stancante ora, ci avevano detto che con i vaccini torna tutto apposto.

In Danimarca non abbiamo avuto niente paragonato all'Italia.. per fortuna non abbiamo avuto i fogli da compilare per andare fuori, le mascherine fuori non ci sono mai state.. non riesco nemmeno ad immaginarmi quanta pazienza avete lì.. è immaginabile. Non riesco a reggere qui nonostante c'è anche della libertà, figuriamoci da voi. Non capisco nemmeno come possiate essere cosi pazienti..

Io vorrei sapere esattamente dove vogliono andare.. e se raggiungiamo il 95% dei vaccini ed il vairus continua a portare gente in ospdale che facciamo? E questi pseudo esperti non ne azzeccano manco una .. posso capire i politici.. ma questi "esperti" non sanno che pesci pigliare. Secondo me


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (16 Novembre 2021)

Kaw ha scritto:


> La situazione è migliore grazie al vaccino, sarebbe allucinante il contrario, ma purtroppo questi vaccini non funzionano proprio alla grande, ma "funzionicchiano" (termine usato spesso da Galli, che lo disse molto tempo fa, non adesso).
> Passare dal GP di un anno al GP revocato dopo 6 mesi se non fai la terza dose direi che spiega molto bene la situazione.
> Visto che non fanno i sierologici (costano tanto e i laboratori non ce la farebbero), il fatto di pretendere la terza dose significa per logica che hanno evidenze molto chiare che al momento chi ha fatto il vaccino per primo non è più tanto coperto, e che nel corso delle settimane il numero di vaccinati ricoverato in ospedale sta crescendo, e ciò ha fatto scattare i primi allarmi.
> Ora c'è da considerare un aspetto fondamentale, in nessun trial si è andati oltre la seconda dose mi pare, e già questo sarebbe un punto fondamentale. Non ci sono prove che la terza dose funzioni davvero, e che non arrechi danni, ma la dobbiamo fare per forza perchè non sappiamo che pesci prendere. Lasciamo perdere poi chi dice che la terza dose ci coprirà 5-10 anni (non ricordo il genio che ha detto questa cosa), così senza alcun dato scientifico, e poi uno non deve farsi venire più di un dubbio.
> Una cosa è certa, sarà molto più difficile convincere lo stesso numero di persone che hanno fatto due dosi a farsi anche la terza, la gente si sente presa in giro.



Perfetto. Una risposta seria, precisa e senza provocazioni. 

Complimenti. 

Be staremo a vedere il da farsi. 
L'idea di farmi da qui a breve la terza dose non mi fa impazzire. L'idea di farmi trapanare il naso ogni 2 giorni, per di più pagando, nemmeno. Di chiudermi in casa non se ne parla neanche, di smettere di lavorar men che meno.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (16 Novembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Beh,pensa che hanno già fatto una proiezione sul natale e si ipotizza che nel giro di un mese ci saranno 30.000 contagi giornalieri.
> E 30.000 contagi giornalieri faranno scattare il mini luoccckkeedouun per le vacanze di natale,perchè si dovrà preservare il giorno di S.valentino


I famosi veggenti ! È vero! dimenticanza mia


----------



## gabri65 (16 Novembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Non sono io che devo risponderti a tale domande. Non ne ho le competenze e manco li interessa. Io ho solo esposto i numeri che piaccia o meno sono molto migliori rispetto po scorso anno.





OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Semplicemente perché la gente che si è vaccinata NON è scema. Ma in linea generale i No Vax cercano di far passare questo messaggio. È appunto perché non sono persone stupide (me incluso) che ci si pongono certe domande...
> 
> Ma ancora oggi però, in questo forum, non c'è una sola persona che mi spiega per quale motivo la situazione attuale è molto migliore rispetto a quella dello scorso anno.
> 
> ...



La situazione può essere anche migliorata. Non è quello il punto. Il punto è che le cose non sono limpide e lineari.

Vorrei ben vedere se la situazione non fosse migliorata dopo due anni, due vaccini e tutti in lockdown con la mascherina. Non lo so io, eh.

Dopo aver visto il comportamento dei cinesi, tutto quello che ha fatto e non ha fatto l'OMS, dopo tutte le fesserie tirate in ballo dal governo, i virologi superstars, etc etc, mi domando come si possa accettare tutto a babbo morto. A me va bene anche farmi un vaccino l'anno, ma seriamente e chiudendo con questo terrorismo. Siamo arrivati ad una situazione politica e strumentale di caccia all'uomo. Avevano detto il 70% di copertura, allora, come mai si cambia idea? Forse perché si sono accorti, dopo due anni, che fa molto più comodo tenere la gente un po' al guinzaglio?

Guarda che si può essere vaccinati, rispettosi della Scienza e anche critici, eh.

Ma invece no, se ci si discosta dall'approvazione piena, dalla totale accettazione, allora escono fuori le menghiate del novaxxismo, il 5G e le cospirazioni. Basta menzionare quelle robe lì per cassare tutto e farsi andar bene anche le rotelle ai banchi. Le rotelle ai banchi, Madonnina benedetta e santa.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (16 Novembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> La situazione può essere anche migliorata. Non è quello il punto. Il punto è che le cose non sono limpide e lineari.
> 
> Vorrei ben vedere se la situazione non fosse migliorata dopo due anni, due vaccini e tutti in lockdown con la mascherina. Non lo so io, eh.
> 
> ...



Si vabbe, senza offesa eh, ma son tutte cose ovvie. Ma come c'è chi si fa andare bene persino i banchi con le rotelle, dall'altro lato c'è chi nega anche questo miglioramento.

Tu mi dai l'idea d'essere uno che non accetta tutto, da come scrivi. Quindi cosa fai per combattere queste cose? 

È qui che casca l'asino secondo me (non parlo di te, dico in generale) l'alternativa sarebbe chiudersi in casa?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (16 Novembre 2021)

Poi i nostri predecessori cioè di Green pass e vaccini adesso sono arrivati alla quarta dose..
Ovviamente sto parlando di Israele


----------



## gabri65 (16 Novembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Si vabbe, senza offesa eh, ma son tutte cose ovvie. Ma come c'è chi si fa andare bene persino i banchi con le rotelle, dall'altro lato c'è chi nega anche questo miglioramento.
> 
> Tu mi dai l'idea d'essere uno che non accetta tutto, da come scrivi. Quindi cosa fai per combattere queste cose?
> 
> È qui che casca l'asino secondo me (non parlo di te, dico in generale) l'alternativa sarebbe chiudersi in casa?



Ah, ovvio. Cioè, mettere le rotelle ai banchi fa parte di tutte le cure sanitarie. Senza offesa, ma magari un giorno chissà cosa accetterai per essere favorevole a tutto questo.

Cosa faccio? Due anni di vita vissuta così ti sembrano poco? E chi me li restituisce?

Sono vaccinato doppia dose e rispetto le regole. E per rispettarle è previsto che mi privi di una parte della mia libertà.

E onestamente, non mi sento in dovere di scrivere cosa faccio per giustificarmi. Proprio per niente. Io sono una parte lesa, ma a quanto pare alla gente piace puntare il dito verso gente come me, piuttosto che verso tutti i delinquenti e gli incapaci che hanno provocato e sguazzano in questa faccenda.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (16 Novembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Qua leggo tante, tante parole e basta. Ma di dati, fatti, zero di zero.
> 
> Bene parliamo di numeri.
> 
> ...


Hai perfettamente ragione, i numeri sono questi. E la cosa criminale è che con questi numeri i quotidiani del padronato, il ministro della salute ospitato dai fidi Fazio, Gruber e compagnia cantante, le varie virostars, spargono terrore un un giorno sì e l'altro pure. Ricciardi qualche giorno fa, preso dalla disperazione per la situazione nettamente migliore dell'anno scorso, ha rispolverato l'aviaria per provare a seminare un po' di terrore nelle menti più deboli....l'aviaria...ci rendiamo conto? Ha detto di abbattere tutti i polli malati al più presto se no sono guai  E' questo che mi insospettisce e mi fa credere che non vogliono rompere i giocattolino.


----------



## David Drills (16 Novembre 2021)

Intanto in Israele con la terza dose sembrano aver salvato il natale.


----------



## Raryof (16 Novembre 2021)

Non la conoscevo ma dice cose giuste e si fa domande giuste.


----------



## pazzomania (16 Novembre 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Non la conoscevo ma dice cose giuste e si fa domande giuste.


Dai raryof zio caro 

Aldilà della questione vaccini,la Donato è la politica più *cringe *che sia mai esistita.

Io mi sento male quando la vedo, devo cambiare canale o sto male per l' imbarazzo, ma non per scherno o altro.

Mi sento proprio male. Europarlamentare 

Anche nelle trasmissioni TV, anche le più sfigate, le ridono in faccia tutti mentre parla.

E tipo un Toninelli, ma peggio.


----------



## vota DC (16 Novembre 2021)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Hai perfettamente ragione, i numeri sono questi. E la cosa criminale è che con questi numeri i quotidiani del padronato, il ministro della salute ospitato dai fidi Fazio, Gruber e compagnia cantante, le varie virostars, spargono terrore un un giorno sì e l'altro pure. Ricciardi qualche giorno fa, preso dalla disperazione per la situazione nettamente migliore dell'anno scorso, ha rispolverato l'aviaria per provare a seminare un po' di terrore nelle menti più deboli....l'aviaria...ci rendiamo conto? Ha detto di abbattere tutti i polli malati al più presto se no sono guai  E' questo che mi insospettisce e mi fa credere che non vogliono rompere i giocattolino.


Magari Ricciardi ha azzeccato qualcosa. Ad agosto c'erano 70 morti al giorno fatti sparire dal viscido rettile con perfetta coincidenza con le elezioni amministrative. Troppo sospetto tutto quanto considerato che le ditte che producono vaccini negano utilità contro contagio e non si è fatta nemmeno una zona gialla.... cioè Israele diecimila contagi e 30 morti qui con 3000 ne avevamo il doppio.


----------



## Swaitak (16 Novembre 2021)

Nuovo episodio per voi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Novembre 2021)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Nuovo episodio per voi



Lol, mettono assieme Angela con Aldo Giovanni e Giacomo, fa ridere


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Novembre 2021)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Nuovo episodio per voi



Dio che roba penosa, anche se il meglio resterà sempre quello de " non è affatto facile il contagio".


----------



## Dexter (16 Novembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Decidi tu. C'è chi a 29 anni ed in perfetta salute si fa tutti gli anni il vaccino anti influenzale


Perdonami, ma questa é una grandissima stupidaggine. Sotto i 40 anni forse neanche l'1% della popolazione. É dunque assurda l'imposizione che viene fatta alla mia fascia di età, così come é assurdo imporre il vaccino al bambino di 7 anni per andare al minibasket o in piscina.


----------



## sunburn (16 Novembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Allora, mi pare di capire che tu abbia una buona conoscenza in merito. Non voglio replicare perché non è il mio campo.. se una cosa non conosco, allora mi limito ad "non lo so" oppure chiudo la bocca.
> 
> Io sono davvero stanco, il mio post non era riferito alla situazione in Italia che voi sapete meglio. Ma è una retorica più o meno uguale a qui. Qua in Danimarca avevano TOLTO TUTTO fino ad un mese fa.. ed avevano detto che non si sarebbe più tornato allo stato di prima. Ora invece è tornato il green pass, gli esperti i nostri "Burioni" "Ricciardi" sono tornati in pompa magna belli rangullizilitti a chiedere misure più restrittive. Mi sono vaccino con JJ pensavo che per almeno un anno sarei stato tranquillo, ed invece nemmeno due mesi e mi inviano una lettera per fare un booster visto che JJ non è abbastanza sufficiente. Squole che aprono e chiudono, comuni che aprono e chiudono.. palestre che aprono e chiudono.. il tutto nonostante i vaccini. E' davvero stancante ora, ci avevano detto che con i vaccini torna tutto apposto.
> 
> ...


Sì avevo capito il senso del tuo intervento. Che dire: hai ragione. È assolutamente normale essere snervati dalle situazioni di incertezza.
Quello che intendevo col mio precedente post è che, purtroppo, si naviga a vista, anche a prescindere dai vari esperti(che farebbero bene a evitare di parlare in continuazione). Abbiamo proprio dei limiti a livello medico-scientifico che non ci consentono di avere certezze.
A questo si aggiunge che chi deve prendere le decisioni ha una paura dannatissima di ritrovarsi nella situazione della primavera 2020: appena vedono degli aumenti di casi che sono assolutamente normali e di per sé non preoccupanti, cercano di intervenire con misure che spesso sono illogiche e totalmente inutili.
L’auspicio è che i vaccini, come già stanno facendo, spezzino definitivamente il nesso fra aumento esponenziale dei contagi e aumento esponenziale dei casi gravi. Quando vedranno che a 50mila casi non corrisponde il collasso degli ospedali, capiranno che è giunta l’ora di voltare pagina. E, se non lo capiranno, andrà fatto capire.


----------



## carlocarlo (16 Novembre 2021)

A me fa sempre sorridere che in un forum del Milan, dove l'anno scorso si giocava a porte chiuse e ora con il 75% di capienza, 60mila persone senza mascherina, si scriva che non è cambiato nulla con i vaccini. Sarò strano io.


----------



## Raryof (16 Novembre 2021)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Nuovo episodio per voi


Dio mio è vergognoso tutto questo.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (16 Novembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ah, ovvio. Cioè, mettere le rotelle ai banchi fa parte di tutte le cure sanitarie. Senza offesa, ma magari un giorno chissà cosa accetterai per essere favorevole a tutto questo.
> 
> Cosa faccio? Due anni di vita vissuta così ti sembrano poco? E chi me li restituisce?
> 
> ...



Edit. 

Lascio perdere che è meglio.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Novembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Sì avevo capito il senso del tuo intervento. Che dire: hai ragione. È assolutamente normale essere snervati dalle situazioni di incertezza.
> Quello che intendevo col mio precedente post è che, purtroppo, si naviga a vista, anche a prescindere dai vari esperti(che farebbero bene a evitare di parlare in continuazione). Abbiamo proprio dei limiti a livello medico-scientifico che non ci consentono di avere certezze.
> A questo si aggiunge che chi deve prendere le decisioni ha una paura dannatissima di ritrovarsi nella situazione della primavera 2020: appena vedono degli aumenti di casi che sono assolutamente normali e di per sé non preoccupanti, cercano di intervenire con misure che spesso sono illogiche e totalmente inutili.
> L’auspicio è che i vaccini, come già stanno facendo, spezzino definitivamente il nesso fra aumento esponenziale dei contagi e aumento esponenziale dei casi gravi. Quando vedranno che a 50mila casi non corrisponde il collasso degli ospedali, capiranno che è giunta l’ora di voltare pagina. E, se non lo capiranno, andrà fatto capire.


Hai ragione, c'è un problema di comunicazione in fondo... vuoi che forse noi facciamo fatica a reperire il messaggio, vuoi che gli "scienziati" sotto pressione anche dai politici sono costretti a prendere decisioni a cavolo.. vuoi anche che alcuni esperti/scienziati ci sguazzano su questa faccenda per mangiare bene e farsi delle polpette. Posso capire la unicità della faccenda.. vuoi che si tratta di un virus da laboratorio vuoi che questa crisi non si può paragonare con la Spagnola (secondo me).. non era mondo globalizzato non era un modo dove la gente deve lavorarsi per pagarsi il mutuo.. gli "ospedali che collassavano" non erano certamente gli ospdali di oggi.

Però la linea mi sembrava chiara. C'è il vaccino e torna a "vivere" e chi non è vaccinato affari suoi. Per ora, l'unico paese che non si sta tirando indietro, è il Regno Unito. Non hanno nemmeno la % di vaccinati che hanno altri paesi tipo Italia o Danimarca. Ma hanno preso una decisione in estate. I vaccini ci sono, si torna a vivere praticamente come prima. Altrimenti come misuri il "Momento giusto"? tanto è inutile continuare con questa storia del 90% dei vaccinati. Ci sono quel 15/20.. che non vogliono non cambieranno idea. Magari muoi +-2% arriviamo magari a 90% ma poi la situazione non cambia e che facciamo? I britannici forse ci hanno capito che tanto il "Momento giusto" non puoi esserci mai perchè continuerai sempre poi a porti altri numeri ed obiettivi.


----------



## Andris (16 Novembre 2021)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> A me fa sempre sorridere che in un forum del Milan, dove l'anno scorso si giocava a porte chiuse e ora con il 75% di capienza, 60mila persone senza mascherina, si scriva che non è cambiato nulla con i vaccini. Sarò strano io.


guarda che era una decisione politica, altrove gli stadi erano pieni nello stesso periodo.
comunque i palazzetti, luogo per più attività rispetto agli stadi, a due anni di covid sono ancora al 60% (da qualche giorno) mentre sempre in altri paesi sono al 100%
seguendo il tuo ragionamento, il giorno in cui saranno al 100% al chiuso dirai che sia migliorato rispetto ad oggi.
i miglioramenti vanno fatti subito, non a pillole cadenzate con "massima cautela" di speranza


----------



## Andris (16 Novembre 2021)

domandona per far dileguare gli entusiasti dei vaccini che infatti eludono il tema da sempre:

come mai in Italia non vedo concerti con centinaia di migliaia di persone ?
anzi addirittura andare oltre mille faceva trasecolare i politici

ad esempio alla notte della Taranta andavano almeno 150.000 prima del covid

che cosa si aspetta ?
150.000 persone in Salento su a saltare per ore attaccate
i vaccini hanno funzionato, per carità con green pass perchè il medico Sileri ci dice sia strumento sanitario e magari un giorno sarà oggetto di esame a medicina.

cos'è il concertino di mille persone che abbiamo visto fino a quest'estate ?
la riunione di condominio con le facce nascoste come i Narcos o la campagna elettorale di Biden ?

via il distanziamento di un metro tra i posti e via la mascherina, tanto nessuno di quelli va in terapia intensiva per quel che dicono ergo non vedo perchè temere di quel che accade ad altri

strano perchè non leggo o sento alcun esponente italiano proporlo, eppure i vaccini hanno funzionato


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (16 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Dai raryof zio caro
> 
> Aldilà della questione vaccini,la Donato è la politica più *cringe *che sia mai esistita.
> 
> ...


che la maggioranza in uno studio televisivo dia contro a un'altra non è Indice di incapacità.. soprattutto in Italia! ricordo il complottista di Giulietta chiesa e ti assicuro pace all'anima sua che i pagliacci erano la maggioranza in quello studio!


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (16 Novembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Lol, mettono assieme Angela con Aldo Giovanni e Giacomo, fa ridere


Dopo questa se era 0 % la fiducia..
Adesso scende a - 50 %


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (16 Novembre 2021)

P.s. vorrei ricordare che il mondo soprattutto quello italiano rideva letteralmente in faccia a chi sosteneva il cambiamento climatico!!! 
La maggioranza  vince se gli interessi sono più forti della realtà! altra nota che ancora alcuni non capisco... solo dopo si lacrima! e mi tocca sentire campagne contro il cambiamento quando la soglia del non ritorno è già stata superata!!! che schifo!! Vergognarsi mai


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (16 Novembre 2021)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Nuovo episodio per voi


Cioè sembra il vomitevole spot di Renzi in bicicletta


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Mi sento proprio male. Europarlamentare
> 
> Anche nelle trasmissioni TV, anche le più sfigate, le ridono in faccia tutti mentre parla.
> 
> E tipo un Toninelli, ma peggio.



Certo che tutti le ridono in faccia,perchè i presentatori delinquenti invitano sempre 5-6 "pro-vax" in studio per massacrare continuamente l'unica ospite che la pensa diversamente.
Funziona così in tutte le trasmissioni,sempre in 5-6 in modo tale da picchiare sempre e comunque sul malcapitato di turno.

Succede perfino con Cacciari,CACCIARI,figuriamoci con una europarlamentare che in passato era in quota lega.

P.S La Donato è un avvocato,molto azzardato paragonarla all'asino Tontinelli...dai su.


----------



## Raryof (16 Novembre 2021)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> che la maggioranza in uno studio televisivo dia contro a un'altra non è Indice di incapacità.. soprattutto in Italia! ricordo il complottista di Giulietta chiesa e ti assicuro pace all'anima sua che i pagliacci erano la maggioranza in quello studio!


Ma poi 'sto sileri qui?
"Basta che si vaccina..."

Tremendo davvero, comunque è incredibile che la gente non si faccia mai domande, è tranquilla, mansueta, green pass arrivato giusto dopo una pandemia organizzata e nel pieno dell'evoluzione green, così, a caso, pare davvero una presa in giro che probabilmente non finirà mai.
Eccolo il cambiamento climatico, distrutto il pianeta si distruggono pure le persone e i loro diritti, mi sembra giusto.
E adesso arriveranno i bimbi, uno schifo unico, Idiocracy world per davvero, i genitori punturati che faranno le barricate per non far punturare pure i bimbi, inchiappettati sì ma mica stupidi che lo fanno fare anche ai figli.. capito gli intelligenti? magari per non farlo fare ai figli urleranno anche "no piuttosto fate 5 dosi a me..."
Comunque il mio problema non è il siero, per me nemmeno esiste questa acquetta inutile che dura con la clessidra di 5-6 mesi e crea lo stesso dei focolai che, se qualcuno non l'avesse capito, vengono creati maggiormente nelle aree con una percentuale di punturati maggiore, ma secondo qualcuno il virus circola perché i no vax lo fanno circolare quando non è proprio così, tutti possono far circolare il virus e anche chi è vaccinato muore, 2 dosi, 3 dosi, a suo rischio e pericolo, se io mi faccio iniettare 2 dosi e poi dopo un anno è come se non avessi fatto nulla (e non avrei rischiato nulla facendo comunque veicolare il virus a mia volta) allora è giusto chiamare tutta questa faccenda per quello che è realmente, una pagliacciata sperimentale che non è sanitaria ma fa semplicemente parte del "progresso green".
E purtroppo 'sto green pass durerà per sempre perché non serve a niente però c'è, le tabelle e i dati fasulli devono dimostrare una finta emergenza sanitaria, tanto ormai tutto è concesso e la strada è spianata.
Lo spot con Giacomo e Angela una delle cose più squallide che abbia mai visto, io davvero non ho parole, ma sentite quello che dicono, con che leggerezza, è disarmante...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (16 Novembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Certo che tutti le ridono in faccia,perchè i presentatori delinquenti invitano sempre 5-6 "pro-vax" in studio per massacrare continuamente l'unica ospite che la pensa diversamente.
> Funziona così in tutte le trasmissioni,sempre in 5-6 in modo tale da picchiare sempre e comunque sul malcapitato di turno.
> 
> Succede perfino con Cacciari,CACCIARI,figuriamoci con una europarlamentare che in passato era in quota lega.
> ...


In Italia poi.. Ho goduto quando Giulietto non ha retto e gli ha dato in diretta nazionale dell'idiota a quel demente della zanzara  in 2 non fanno mezzo cervello.. uno tra l'altro gli hanno dovuto fare uno scherzo le iene perché si dichiarava non gobbo! Bhuhahahahaha e i gobbi dementi si vedono lontano un miglio 
Lo stampino ahimè è sempre lo stesso


----------



## 7AlePato7 (16 Novembre 2021)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Hai perfettamente ragione, i numeri sono questi. E la cosa criminale è che con questi numeri i quotidiani del padronato, il ministro della salute ospitato dai fidi Fazio, Gruber e compagnia cantante, le varie virostars, spargono terrore un un giorno sì e l'altro pure. Ricciardi qualche giorno fa, preso dalla disperazione per la situazione nettamente migliore dell'anno scorso, ha rispolverato l'aviaria per provare a seminare un po' di terrore nelle menti più deboli....l'aviaria...ci rendiamo conto? Ha detto di abbattere tutti i polli malati al più presto se no sono guai  E' questo che mi insospettisce e mi fa credere che non vogliono rompere i giocattolino.


Chi glielo spiega a Bassetti che in TV non ci può più andare poi? L'altro giorno invocava misure restrittive perché teme che negli ospedali poi tornino gli infetti e poi gli toccherebbe lavorare davvero anziché fare comparsate in TV ben retribuite.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (16 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Dai raryof zio caro
> 
> Aldilà della questione vaccini,la Donato è la politica più *cringe *che sia mai esistita.
> 
> ...


Beh oddio, avvocato, parla fluentemente due lingue, ex interprete, fa osservazioni coerenti e logiche, ponendo domande cui non le sanno dare risposta, se non ridere in faccia ma senza alcuna spiegazione. Il montato semmai è Sileri...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Novembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Beh oddio, avvocato, parla fluentemente due lingue, ex interprete, fa osservazioni coerenti e logiche, ponendo domande cui non le sanno dare risposta, se non ridere in faccia ma senza alcuna spiegazione. Il montato semmai è Sileri...


Ah l'avvocato in questione ha ribadito che la costituzione non permette tutto ciò.. dite ancora che sia falso mi raccomando


----------



## mil77 (17 Novembre 2021)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Perdonami, ma questa é una grandissima stupidaggine. Sotto i 40 anni forse neanche l'1% della popolazione. É dunque assurda l'imposizione che viene fatta alla mia fascia di età, così come é assurdo imporre il vaccino al bambino di 7 anni per andare al minibasket o in piscina.


Scusa ma non ho capito sotto i 40 cosa forse neanche l'1%


----------



## Devil man (17 Novembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Il cencio in faccia ad oggi è meglio del tutto chiuso dello scorso anno.
> 
> Ti dà così tanto fastidio ammettere che la situazione è migliore e di molto?
> Queste non sono parole mie, lo dicono i dati.


Hai confrontato i dati di quando 1. in T.I. non sapevano come trattare i pazienti dandogli farmaci sbagliati peggiorando la loro situazione.. con l'anno dopo dove hanno capito come meglio trattare il covid...ovviamente i vaccini hanno rallentato i casi fino a quando non sono uscite 3 nuove varianti nell'arco di 6 mesi facendoli diventare obsoleti..


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (17 Novembre 2021)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Poi i nostri predecessori cioè di Green pass e vaccini adesso sono arrivati alla quarta dose..
> Ovviamente sto parlando di Israele



Beh,avverrà anche qui in Italia,dato che noi pendiamo dalle labbra degli israeliani che sono sempre 1-2 dosi avanti a tutti.
Tra l'altro il "loro" fauci/bassetti della situazione ha già dichiarato che ci saranno richiami a vita.
Ma in quel laboratorietto cinese non avranno forse calcato un pò troppo la mano ?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (17 Novembre 2021)

il vaccino non ha efficacia 100%, e leggo chi parla di fallimento così a cuor leggero. Scienziati che fanno quello per mestiere, geni e luminari della materia, che hanno combinato gli sforzi per tirare fuori il vaccino, e poi c'è il macellaio sotto casa che li smonta con un post su un forum. 

LOL


----------



## admin (17 Novembre 2021)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Nuovo episodio per voi


Mamma mia

Goebbels gli fa na pippa a questi


----------

